#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-17
 * pleia2 waves
<jledbetter> howdy
<pleia2> meeting time, who's about?
<akk> hi
<jledbetter> jtatum is
<rww> \o
<pleia2> cool, so let's jump right in
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January16
<jtatum> hi
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Scale9x planning (continued)
<pleia2> so DarkwingDuck was looking into how many scale volunteer badges we get, I think it's going to be around 4
<pleia2> once we know we can decide who all gets them (I already bought my ticket, I know some others have too)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still waiting for Joe to get back to me on that.
<pleia2> the wiki is coming together nicely :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<pleia2> ok cool
<DarkwingDuck> I think he is waiting on Gareth who is waiting on someone else.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<pleia2> oh, and DarkwingDuck has the conference pack!
<pleia2> from canonical
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah, I wanted to ask about something in that.
<DarkwingDuck> We have 2 T-shirts and 2 hats.
<pleia2> t-shirt sizes?
<DarkwingDuck> But we also have the "Offical Ununtu Guide"
<DarkwingDuck> L and XL
 * pleia2 nods
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe not for money but, we might want to have a raffel for the book.
<DarkwingDuck> Raffle
<DarkwingDuck> or however.
<DarkwingDuck> This way we can have a bit of publicity for the booth
<akk> A raffle is a good idea.
<pleia2> any thoughts on how that would work?  collect email addresses and arrange shipping after the conference?
<DarkwingDuck> Nope
<akk> Might get people coming back to the booth and sending their friends there.
<DarkwingDuck> Raffle tickets at the booth
<DarkwingDuck> then on saturday or something we can give it away
<pleia2> how would we find the people with the tickets? tell them to come back at $time?
<DarkwingDuck> lemme grab my list of what was in the pack
<akk> Maybe give it away at lunchtime, or some prearranged time like that?
<grantbow> we had good results from that for a previous OSCON
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<DarkwingDuck> we have 25 Ubuntu button badges
<DarkwingDuck> 25 sticker sheets
<jledbetter> badges are what go on computer, right?
<DarkwingDuck> 55 Aubergine lanyards
<DarkwingDuck> No
<DarkwingDuck> They are pins
<jledbetter> Ah ok
<DarkwingDuck> Small ones
<grantbow> there's a url that lists this stuff somewhere
<pleia2> yeah, should be A: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<jledbetter> Sometimes 'badge' is the sticker on a computer, I thought. Just was clarifying. :)
<DarkwingDuck> These are the lanyards
<DarkwingDuck> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=722
<jledbetter>  Neat
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, I have not recieved any CDs for the event.
<pleia2> I think the raffle idea is a good one
<pleia2> anyone have any other thoughts regarding planning for now?
<DarkwingDuck> I need to order those tonight actually.
<pleia2> I am pretty sure the CDs are the regular loco ones
<pleia2> or do they send a whole second pack for a conference?
<DarkwingDuck> They send a conference pack AFAIK
<rww> conference packs don't include CDs
<rww> unless they changed it. iono.
<DarkwingDuck> Robert, they sent us a HUGE pack of CDs last year didn't they?
<grantbow> more for events
<DarkwingDuck> I also got like 100 for CampKDE too
<rww> DarkwingDuck: that wasn't part of the conference pack, that was through shipit
<pleia2> alright, I'll reply to the shipit contact and ask if we can get some
<rww> (and use my nick so I get pinged, am multitasking right now)
<rww> UbuntuAtConferences page says to go through shipit, so I guess it's still the same
<pleia2> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> I'll do that now...
<DarkwingDuck> how many of each do we want?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: the team contact has to, that's me
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, okay
<DarkwingDuck> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/specialrequest
 * pleia2 nods
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway,
<pleia2> ok, sounds good
<grantbow> good work
<pleia2> oh, I created this, should link to the wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/637/detail/
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking as well... Do we want to do an UbuCon again this year?
<pleia2> I don't know that we have time to schedule it
 * eps perks up
<pleia2> but if you want to look into it, I'll commit to speaking or leading a session or something
<DarkwingDuck> I can talk to Gareth/Joe and see
<pleia2> ok
<DarkwingDuck> What we did last year was a bit of a intro to Ubuntu and then lightning talks
<pleia2> cool
<DarkwingDuck> We had what, 40, 50 people last year rww?
<rww> I forget, sorry. There are photos somewhere that'd show the number of people.
<jledbetter> Maybe UbuCon uncon?
<DarkwingDuck> It was crazy, I do remember we ran out of chairs in that room.
<DarkwingDuck> Nathan might remember more.
<pleia2> ok, well let's look into it, I'm totally in if we can pull it off :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<pleia2> shall we move on agenda-wise?
<Flannel> DarkwingDuck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/10March07 says 40-50
<DarkwingDuck> Sure :)
<DarkwingDuck> Ahh thanks Flannel
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Team image sharing options (continued)
<pleia2> ok, so we started a thread about this on the list and didn't get much discussion
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-January/001547.html
<pleia2> it's a good thing I have to charge my Nook before I can use it, otherwise this meeting would be hard
 * pleia2 peers at charging light periodically
<akk> jdeslip's mention of commandline support got me interested in picasa ... I was leaning toward flickr before that, just because it seems like "everybody uses it".
<pleia2> yeah, so both flickr and picasa have command line ability (they both have APIs, so this isn't surprising)
<rww> pleia2: It took about 30 minutes on AC before it was usable for me. USB charge would be longer.
<pleia2> :)
<akk> I have no patience ... I was using the archos after about 15 minutes of charge, esp. after I found out a full USB charge would take ~8 hrs.
<pleia2> oh, and fwiw we already have an ubuntu_us_ca gmail account
<pleia2> you don't need to log in to google to see picasaweb stuff, right?
<grantbow> underscores weren't allowed
<pleia2> oh, maybe that's why the password isn't working for me
<grantbow> maybe
<pleia2> ubuntu-us-ca then?
<akk> Anybody have a sample picasa image url to make sure of that? I think it might need javascript.
<grantbow> ubuntuusca@
<grantbow> I don't think dashes were allowed either
<pleia2> grantbow: aha! success :)
<grantbow> :)
<pleia2> akk: http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/CLS2011#
<pleia2> maybe also test this (link to a specific photo): http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/CLS2011#5562276213074679506
<rww> "You are using a browser that is not fully supported. Some features may not work too well, but you are welcome to have a look around."
<pleia2> rww: what browser?
<rww> Konqueror
<akk> Yeah, it requires javascript from ggpht.com and googlestatic.com
<jledbetter> haha
<akk> and you have to allow them one at a time in noscript
<rww> seems to be working better than the average Google product does on it, though.
<pleia2> ok, how does this work for everyone http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5350732785/
<grantbow> I wonder what flickr requires
<akk> which makes me lean back toward flickr, which works even in non-js browsers
 * pleia2 grins at rww 
<rww> flickr works fine for me. better than flash works with my glasses, anyway >.>
<DarkwingDuck> It works in Rekonq
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> yep, pleia2's flickr link works fine with all the JS turned off.
<grantbow> +1 accessible data
<pleia2> yeah, I'm leaning to flickr now too
<akk> (there is a subtle header at the top saying "to take full advantage of flickr" I should enable JS)
<rww> I'd personally prefer flickr, because I remember it working better when I was using NoScript, too.
<pleia2> I find the interface of flickr easier, but that's pretty subjective
<akk> I don't mind turning on JS, but it really annoys me when I'm presented with a list of 6 sites and have to guess which ones I really need to see the pictures.
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> Sites that just have JS from one source aren't so bad, but picasa has a bunch.
<pleia2> yeah, that's pretty annoying
<pleia2> jdeslip is our picasa champion, but upon talking with him he's ok with it going to flickr
<pleia2> I am thinking we just decide to go with flickr now unless anyone else has opinions either way
<jledbetter> +1 flickr
<pleia2> +1
<grantbow> +1
<DarkwingDuck> +1 Image hosting
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> +1 flickr
<jledbetter> lol
<akk> +1
<pleia2> ok, I think we'll just link it to our gmail account (creating a yahoo account is silly)
<pleia2> now... name? ubuntucalifornia? ubuntuusca? ubuntu-california?
<akk> california, not usca
<akk> hyphen if it's allowed
<pleia2> the hyphen is allowed
<DarkwingDuck> the-ubuntu-california-local-community-team... or ubuntu-california is good
<pleia2> lol
<grantbow> it's all loco
<grantbow> lol
<pleia2> and many of us are too
<DarkwingDuck> Being a northern mexico guy (San Diego) the loco always makes me laugh
<pleia2> even living in the northeast it's funny, spanish is pretty pervasive in the US
<pleia2> well, I'm cool with ubuntu-california too
<DarkwingDuck> I live 15 miles south of San Diego city... I am really close to mexico
<grantbow> I disagee strongly with ubuntu-california
<grantbow> fwiw
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> noted
<jledbetter> grantbow, no hyphen or prefer 'loco'?
<DarkwingDuck> grantbow: you have another idea?
<grantbow> there's no good solution to all the issues involved
<grantbow> the naming has been a mess and will continue to be it seems
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<akk> grantbow: What name do you prefer?
<DarkwingDuck> So, aginst ubuntu-california without another option given?
<pleia2> in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-January/001540.html grantbow clarifies some of his naming scheme ideas
<grantbow> ubuntu-us-ca if it's a choice since the oldest resources are named this and we can't change them.
<eps> I'm in favor of maintaining consistent branding.
<grantbow> including this channel
<pleia2> launchpad isn't named that
<jledbetter> really not a huge fan of hyphens but get that it's common here so will go for whatev
<grantbow> pleia2: correct
<akk> I dislike -us-ca myself, but for a flickr name it doesn't matter that much, most flickr names are things like twelveblearyeyedsardines
<pleia2> yeah, and people just click links anyway
<akk> nobody's going to be typing it in, or judging us based on it
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<rww> photoshoppedcatswithhorriblehdrapplication
<pleia2> I doubt I'll ever give the flickr address, I'll just "go to ubuntucalifornia.org and click on "photos"
<akk> Right, me too.
<pleia2> so ubuntu-us-ca is fine with me
<jledbetter> pleia2, ditto
<akk> So if consistency with the official name is better, that's fine with me.
<akk> (being -us-ca)
<rww> I don't care either way, but it's impossible to be consistant with the official name when we have multiple official names :(
<DarkwingDuck> I know the powers that be would like the use of ubuntu-us-ca... I have do issues with following in line with that.
<grantbow> rww: correct
<DarkwingDuck> rww: +1
<eps> ubuntu-california is much stronger when marketing to end users
<akk> Well, the powers that be could give us useful hosting if they really felt strongly about this stuff. :)
<grantbow> eps: depends which end users
<eps> not geeks and not bureaucrats
<akk> I can't imagine an end user who would prefer -us-ca or find it more readable.
<pleia2> well, ubuntu-us-ca is shorter, so that's nice
<grantbow> I feel that giving non geeks a clue as to the structure of the worldwide efforts is useful
<pleia2> ok, well we know what the issues are, do we want to go with ubuntu-us-ca? or vote between that or ubuntu-california?
<rww> for what it's worth, the coin I just flipped says ubuntu-us-ca.
<jledbetter> lol
<akk> rww: :)
<pleia2> ok, I vote for rww's coin flip
<jledbetter> +1
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> +1 for the coin
<pleia2> alright, I'm creating ubuntu-us-ca flickr now
<jledbetter> woo hoo
<akk> I love meetings that accomplish stuff. :)
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<pleia2> Signed in as 1299756ffc8a03e63a9fa003211cf87f
<pleia2> heheh
<pleia2> nice, yahoo
<jtatum> hahaha
<pleia2> alright, so we'll get access to this sorted in the coming days, and get some photos up :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements & everything else
<pleia2> anything?
<pleia2> we have some ubuntu hours coming up: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<rww> Only thing I have is that a new Xfce came out ;)
<pleia2> yes, today! 4.8!
<DarkwingDuck> Nice!
<pleia2> http://www.xfce.org/about/news/?post=1295136000 :D
<grantbow> next week I'll give noisebridge.net another batch of 40 burned 10/10 discs to give away
<DarkwingDuck> Ohhh... oh oh oh
<grantbow> 10.10
<DarkwingDuck> If you have extra USB drives...
<DarkwingDuck> Support the 11.04 release by running it on USB and submitting bug reports. :)
<DarkwingDuck> That's my PSA
<pleia2> hehe
<grantbow> nice
<DarkwingDuck> as an active Dev I can say we rely on people for this.
<DarkwingDuck> If you have a few hours just load it up and play around... try to break it so we can fix it.
<grantbow> zsyncing the latest images works well to keep updated too
<akk> I wish it was easier to install ubuntu to a usb stick.
<DarkwingDuck> unetbootin if the built in one doesn't work....
<rww> usb-creator-gtk is easy for me, now that it works in current releases
<rww> well, -qt. but same deal.
<grantbow> grub2 is what I use for all my sticks
<grantbow> no need to dedicate a stick to a distro
<DarkwingDuck> KDE/Kubuntu startup disk creator work nice
<akk> I've given up on usb-creator variants, after about 4 releases where it was a horrible failure.
<MarkDude> grantbow, CLSwest was epic. Im sorry you could not make it. Are you feeling better?
<akk> Why can't ubuntu just make an image you can put on a usb stick, like fedora does?
<pleia2> yes, grantbow we missed you at cls west!
<grantbow> MarkDude: thanks, we'll talk after the meeting
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<rww> akk: Debian started doing that very recently. I'm hoping it carries over to Ubuntu soon.
<DarkwingDuck> There is a link to get Alpha 1
<grantbow> pleia2: thanks
<grantbow> anymore announcements?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58412771@N02/
<rww> ( http://blog.einval.com/2011/01/07#isohybrid_CDs )
<pleia2> I wonder if it'll create an ubuntu-us-ca url? now I'm concerned :)
<akk> pleia2: "1299756ffc8a03e63a9fa003211cf87f doesn't have anything available to you."
<pleia2> akk: yeah, that's what I meant above :)
<pleia2> 19:48:37 < pleia2> Signed in as 1299756ffc8a03e63a9fa003211cf87f
<pleia2> aahh, it's in setup
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca
<pleia2> woo
<DarkwingDuck> Anything else to the meeting?
<DarkwingDuck> Going Once
<pleia2> I think that's it
<DarkwingDuck> Going Twice...
<jledbetter> sold?
<DarkwingDuck> Thank you for attending
<DarkwingDuck> now, off to my other meeting
 * DarkwingDuck waves
<grantbow> Thanks for participating everyone
<jtatum> good meeting
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<jtatum> no, thanks you pleia2
<jledbetter> thank you, pleia2 :) and thank you, rww for your coin ;)
<pleia2> rww_coin++
<eps> In Tux we trust?
<pleia2> nook still charging
<pleia2> ok, it no longer says crazyrandomstringofcharacters on our flickr page ;)
<akk> pleia2: color android nook, or bw epaper? Did I already ask you that?
<akk> Yay, "Ubuntu California Team's photostream"
<pleia2> akk: bw epaper
<grantbow> MarkDude: still have a nasty sounding cough
<pleia2> honestly the color seems stupid to me as an ebook reader :(
<akk> pleia2: I'd love to see it some time ... I've only seen them in store settings, curious how they are in low light.
<pleia2> my eyes hurt from too much proper screen viewing, I'd just use my netbook if I wanted to stare at another screen
<rww> make sure you upgrade to firmware version 1.5 if it isn't already at that. decreases the e ink screen refresh rate by half, which is noticibly better when reading
<MarkDude>  grantbow Nixie flaked also, she had the CES plague
<pleia2> rww: right! I'll be sure to do that
<rww> or increases the rate, decreases the time. I don't know, it's late.
<akk> I find I like my archose a lot for e-reading ... I can turn down the colors in ways I can't with a desktop/laptop screen.
<pleia2> akk: coming to the mt view ubuntu hour on thursday? I could bring it down then
<akk> But epaper is a big win outside or in other natural/bright light.
<pleia2> it's not really "lit" itself, so in low light you'll need a book light or something
<akk> pleia2: Yay, I'm planning to be there on Thursday too.
<MarkDude> grantbow, I need to talk to you about Sugar and OLPC sometime
<MarkDude> aaditya, did you survive?
<grantbow> MarkDude: sure
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Jan 30th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> squee, nook is ready!
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January16 edited
<MarkDude> grantbow, hopefully you feel better by next week- maybe Wed will work to talk
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January16 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11February13 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited
<grantbow> MarkDude: I'll email you, that might work well.
<MarkDude> Cool, I need a wishlist off things that are needed for both
<MarkDude> $ I know.
<MarkDude> What sort of dev type work is priority to make Sugar more enjoyable
<MarkDude> stable etc
<grantbow> I emailed you.  I don't think I will be your best source for compiling such a list but I'll do what I can to help.
<grantbow> as long as you don't give out my number again, lol.
<MarkDude> Sorry about that
 * MarkDude had less than 15 minutes to test to see if he could Ustream his session
<grantbow> talk Wed?
<MarkDude> sure
<grantbow> cool
<MarkDude> Others are helping with list also
<MarkDude> Need a way to gain more eyeball/ contributors
<MarkDude> ttyl
<MarkDude> If you want to fall asleep - I can give you link to the video from the TOSW session
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> rww: it came with 1.5.0
<rww> ah, okay. Mine came with 1.4.1; guess yours was a newer shipment
 * kdub wishes he could make the team meetings X-|
<MarkDude> http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/CLS2011#
<MarkDude> pleia2, some of the pics from Cls
<pleia2> I saw :) you need to put up LOTS more!
<MarkDude> 150 is just a start
<MarkDude> I still have the dinner
<pleia2> doh, chrome caching
 * pleia2 sees more now
 * MarkDude took no pics at the stuff after that ;)
 * MarkDude does not want to upload my notes to the wiki yet, CC license is NC. I will post to Gkwiki and tosw wiki
<pleia2> eww
<pleia2> NC--
<MarkDude> yep, Karsten started a thread on CLS about it- lots of talk
<aaditya> MarkDude: I'm alive! \o/
<MarkDude> Good deal
<aaditya> Though I slept through the meeting today. I could have added some color to it.
 * MarkDude forgot about it
<MarkDude> said hey to G- he had to remind me there was a meeting
<MarkDude> We had pancakes for breakfast, went for dim sum for lunch
<aaditya> That sounds fun!
<aaditya> What time did you get home?
<aaditya> Did you get home?
<MarkDude> made it back around 5 or so today
<MarkDude> :)
<aaditya> lol, cool.
<MarkDude> I was too tired last night to dance or anything
<aaditya> Yeah, CLS has been tiring, and then the dinner.
<MarkDude> I fell asleep at 4:30 woke up at 9:30 I think I will sleep well tonight
<aaditya> Sleep deprivation FTW.
 * MarkDude was up until 2:30 getting ready for CLS, and installing Win7
<aaditya> Installing Win7 for CLS?
<aaditya> oh wait, there's an and in that sentence.
 * MarkDude can sleep later, it was worth it
<MarkDude> well Devry hates Linux
<MarkDude> Not really
<MarkDude> No login for iptables reason
<MarkDude> even Safari could only use 32bit version
<aaditya> I read about it in Devry. How does that even work?
<aaditya> They install some software on your machine?
<MarkDude> Apple folks could not connect
<MarkDude> No signal there anyway- so it was all moot
<aaditya> hah. I'm glad I've tethered my Android.
 * MarkDude now has 20Gb of Win ultimate - it *does* feel more special since it is Steve Balmer autographed addition
<aaditya> That's got some weight to it.
 * MarkDude will keep it on there. I can shrink it if need be
<aaditya> A friend was cleaning up her computer by removing malware and unnecessary software. I suggested she remove windows. ;)
 * aaditya startst to pass out.
<aaditya> night, cali.
 * MarkDude knows his copy is safe now, since I dont plan on using it much
<MarkDude> later dude
<outofjungle> MarkDude: ping
<nUboon2Age> i'm going to where my Ubuntu tshirt on the Freedom Train (in honor of MLK day) today and have some Ubuntu disks to hand out. :-)
<nUboon2Age> details on Freedom Train and the celebration in SF at the Civic Center today:  http://scvmlk.org/index_files/Page1353.htm  pleia2:  jtatum, aaditya, jamalta, MarkDude, Yasumoto
<nUboon2Age> specifics about SF Civic Center MLK day celebration today: http://www.norcalmlk.org/2011/
<nUboon2Age> oops, self-correction: it says this year its at Yerba Buena Center for the Arts
<pleia2> shame I have to work today, I'll tell mjoseph though in case he wants to head over, thanks nUboon2Age
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, I cant go- I am headed to LUGOD tonight
<pleia2> hm, is this a big holiday for california? I've even noticed some shops being closed
<MarkDude> pleia2, yes it is. Quite a big deal in many areas. AZ is more lackadaisical with their view on such things.
<jdeslip> Happy MLK day all.
<pleia2> happy MLK day jdeslip!
<rww> /you're supposed to be mourning/
<rww> or something. i don't know.
<jdeslip> I think he'd be happy that his legacy is celebrated by sleeping in ;)
<rww> ah, the day's around the time of his birthday, not deathday. guess not.
<jdeslip> So, what is the best way to integrate flickr into android?
<pleia2> there is a flickr app that I used to use
<pleia2> now I use the email-flickr-and-it-updates-twitter-too email address they offer
<pleia2> and if I have a lot of photos to upload I just mount it and use f-spot like a regular camera
<jamie_> morning everyone
<rww> morning
<rww> so, umm, is it not a legal requirement to use lights while driving in thick fog around here? seems like half the cars on the street aren't, and this seems insane to me.
<akk> It is a requirement, and it is insane not to.
<pleia2> but most cars have automatic lights these days, so people don't pay attention to their lights a whole lot
<rww> hrm. I've seen all sorts of cars (old ones too) without them on. I guess some drivers just aren't used to fog, don't know what to do.
<rww> I'm the sort of person that uses daylight running lamps on normal days, so... :\
<pleia2> yeah, our car has daytime running lights
<jamie_> pleia2: are you still hosting ubuntu hour?
<pleia2> jamie_: yes, but the next SF one isn't until next month
<pleia2> (we just had one last week)
<jamie_> darn missed it-- when is next one?
<pleia2> feb 9th
<pleia2> but we host them all over the bay, there is one in mt view on thursday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<jamie_> pleia2: ok cool by the way what size shirft do you wear?
<jamie_> san fran would prolly be the closer one
<rww> it is
<jamie_> pleia2: i work at a screen printing shop i made some tshirts with ubuntu california team logo on them
<nhaines> rww: frankly, it's rain or fog where I explicitly notice my lights, because I can actually see them.
<pleia2> jamie_: oh, you rock! we've been looking for a t-shirt supplier
<pleia2> jamie_: women's XL (Men's L)
<pleia2> jamie_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Shirts has some of our designs, and we had a bunch made: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/menslargeback.jpg http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/womenslargefront.jpg
<pleia2> but we're running low, only have 2XLs left (and some women's sizes)
<jamie_> pleia2: theses have the logo with the bear on front of a white shirt can only do a few at a time with out it costing me.
<jamie_> i have six now mens large and xl will do more when i can
<pleia2> jamie_: we should talk, I can pitch in some $$$ (we have about $50 in donations sitting around that can be used toward shirts, and I can put in more)
<jamie_> sure
<jamie_> dont have much time now as am at work maybe later this afternoon or at next meeting
<pleia2> same here
<jamie_> pleia2: if i only do a few at a time doesnt cost me but if i do some bulk i get a really good discount
<pleia2> jamie_: yeah, we have been looking at a few local shops but it's ending up being like $400 for 50 shirts, which, in theory is good, but still a bit uncomfortably high for a group that doesn't have an income
<pleia2> we'll talk later though :)
<MarkDude> jamie can you PM me your info- Gk is looking to make some shirts - with logo, slogan, and maybe Geeknic site
<jamie_> definitely
<MarkDude> ty
<nhaines> Now that I'm settling into my new job I'm hoping to get back into speaking again.  :)
<nhaines> It'll be a good goal for 2011.
<MarkDude> nhaines, good to hear. You are a great speaker/teacher, and have to ability to convey information :)
<MarkDude> Record it or stream it live if you can - it is good to share
<kdub> nhaines: i have a speaking resolution for 2011 as well :D
<nhaines> kdub: excellent!  It's a really great thing to do.  :D
<nhaines> Lots of fun and also builds great skills you can use in life too.
<kdub> yeah, i used to give some talks back in MI
<kdub> kernel or graphics
<kdub> i gotta sharpen up on graphics with all this wayland jazz though :P
<nhaines> haha
<akk> A talk on wayland would be great.
<akk> Or an article on it, or practically anything on it.
<akk> Also, talks on beginning kernel development -- there are lots of developers who would love to get into the kernel but can't figure out where to start.
<MarkDude> pleia2, Im leaving at 4 to goto my talk at LUGOD, You up for going?
 * MarkDude figured not, Davis is hella far away
<pleia2> MarkDude: no, sorry, Caligula is sick so we need to bring him to the vet
<MarkDude> Np. Kitties are very important :) I understand
<pleia2> yeah, we had him scheduled to go in on Saturday, but he stopped eating around saturday night
<pleia2> he's a giant cat who loves food more than anything, this is weird :(
<rww> I might go. Dunno if I have a car available yet.
<MarkDude> Cool rww
<MarkDude> I am meeting Norm in a few
<kdub> akk: kernel development is tough to break into
<akk> kdub: I've been in 2-3 groups of developers trying to teach ourselves kernel hacking (never very successful). That's why I say there's a demand.
<nhaines> I need to do a humorous introduction to Free Software, that's what I should do.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-18
<pleia2> rww: I love calibre, thanks for the tip :)
<iheartubuntu> Hi all! Do I still have time to sign up for scale?
<iheartubuntu> Testing..
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org Promo code "UBUCA"
<jamie> morning everyone
<iheartubuntu> hi yall. is there a list of the days events for SCaLE?  I can only find special events stuff.
<jamie> if scale is for southern cal is there ever a norcal event?
<iheartubuntu> jamie there are various conferences that happen all around the world. i think there is a linux related one coming to SF in a few months. i will have to search around. im sure there is a list of all 2011 conferences
<jamie> cool if you hear of one let me know
<iheartubuntu> Jan/29/2011 - Jan/31/2011 Fedora Users & Devs Conference, Tempe, Arizona
<iheartubuntu>     http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FUDCon
<iheartubuntu> I know there is one in Australia as well
<iheartubuntu> here is a list of some more.. http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/The-Linux-Foundation-Announces-2011-Event-Schedule-New-Conference-in-Europe-1379154.htm
<Guest92233> i'd bet the bay area has tons of tech events with all the tech activity up there
<iheartubuntu> would anyone happen to know how to transfer a blogger blog to wordpress? im looking for something more open source than blogger, but easy to maintain.
<MarkDude> squarespace allows importing *and exporting* even if you just are using their free 2 week trial
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: wordpress has an import tool
<pleia2> tools > import
<pleia2> can import from blogger, livejournal, etc
<MarkDude> Even better idea :)
<iheartubuntu> wow nice
<iheartubuntu> thx
<pleia2> most of the big blogging sites have this tool, it's an important feature for a lot of bloggers
<pleia2> lock-in is not cool :)
<pleia2> I had to manually import livejournal when I moved to wordpress, it was a little painful since LJ only lets you export month-by-month and I had something like 4 years worth
<pleia2> but at least they offered it
<iheartubuntu> is wordpress fairly easy to manipulate?
<pleia2> in what sense?
<MarkDude> Makes sense. I know Squarespace is not fully FOSS friendly, but, I can appreciate they are not a walled garden
<jtatum> wordpress.com
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if wordpress can import my web layout too or is it just posts and comments
<iheartubuntu> and if i do import within wordpress, will my blogger blog still be active or empty?
<iheartubuntu> nervous about doing this! :) ive got like 4 year invested in my blog
<pleia2> it should just export an xml or similar file from blogger, not delete anything (some people use this as a backup method, so it would be very broken of blogger to delete)
<pleia2> and you'd have to confirm about comments moving
<pleia2> certainly posts will
<pleia2> hmm, dagobah
<MarkDude> What about Yoda?
<pleia2> the server grantbow sshes from is down
<pleia2> the host machine is down :\
<MarkDude> Oh, Hmm
<MarkDude> Any Python folks willing to move to Portland for work?
<MarkDude> myemma is hiring
<pleia2> I might have to skip mt view ubuntu hour this time, I think my todo list has become sentient and started adding things to itself
<pleia2> (I couldn't possibly have agreed to all of this!)
<jtatum> doh
<jtatum> gl with the list.. we'll see you at the next one maybe :)
<pleia2> thanks, mostly this has come about because work has been so intense lately, I am not as productive in the evenings as usual
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-19
<iheartubuntu> Thanks for the scale info yesterday erichammond
<sn9> DarkwingDuck: no news?
<DarkwingDuck> None as of yet.
<sn9> :/
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I know.
<jamie> morning everyone
<MarkDude> Good morning California, how are you?
<jtatum> good morning, usa
<jdeslip> California is cold
<jamie> its kind of warm here in sonoma
<akk> It's less cold in San Jose than in past weeks.
<seidos> i've been doing yoga to stay warm
<seidos> i saw stephen hawking speak at caltech last night, and while i waited in line i did some poses.  it helped.
<akk> How was he?
<akk> I saw Alan Stern last night (talking about the New Horizons mission to Pluto, and making snarky remarks about Michael "Plutokiller" Brown who's speaking tonight)
<seidos> amusing, really.
<seidos> he talks about his "Black Hole entropy equation" a bit
<seidos> which was interesting
<seidos> it wasn't really a technical talk though, just a "brief history of his life"
<MarkDude> Sounds cool
<seidos> some caltech students asked questions later.  one of the questions was on time travel, which was kind of interesting.
<MarkDude> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<yantrashilpi> MarkDude: Where is jono fielding questions? Which channel I mean, do you know?
<MarkDude> His channel
<yantrashilpi> that would be? sorry I'm new here :)
 * pleia2 doesn't know either
<MarkDude> The link I shared is not live?
<pleia2> ah, the chat box in ustream?
<yantrashilpi> ah ok
<MarkDude> The video just appears, followed by an ad
<yantrashilpi> yes... I was wondering if he was on irc.
<MarkDude> Its all evil proprietary software tho
<yantrashilpi> haha
<MarkDude> if you log in, via FB or open id - there is a chat channel
<yantrashilpi> yea I know that.
<MarkDude>  the right of the video
<yantrashilpi> I'm trying not to use that... :)
 * MarkDude has ALL of that crap integrated
<MarkDude> understand WHY others may not feel the same ;)
<yantrashilpi> indeed.
<yantrashilpi> in that case can somebody ask him for a wayland update... if he hasn't answered that already.
<nhaines> Yay, I get to take February 25th off so I get to see SCaLE on Friday!  \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-20
<pleia2> hooray!!
<akk> yay!
<nhaines> Oh wow, Jane Silber (CEO of Canonical) will be giving one of the keynotes this year.
<akk> Two for two women keynoters!
<pleia2> yeah, I noticed that the other night and smiled :)
<pleia2> yay leigh and jane!
<pleia2> kinda makes me think "are we done? can we pack up the ubuntu women project and go home now?" ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: it's not time to put the chairs on the tables and turn off the lights just yet.  :)
<pleia2> well, hopefully some time in the next few years
<dragon> jtatum, MarkDude: We have a slot available at Yahoo! LAMP Meetup next month, and I'm wondering if there's something you'd like to present.
<dragon> pleia2, Yasumoto, jledbetter, others in the area who might be interested in presenting, please see above ^
<MarkDude> Fedora and the lampstack of course
<dragon> MarkDude: Fedora vs Ubuntu?
<MarkDude> After that I can do Slackware and LAMP
<MarkDude> No vs
<dragon> alright, I think that sounds reasonable.
<dragon> What'd be the content?
<MarkDude> If I were doing a comparison, I would have 3 or more, and I dont really know that much more with the exception of Puppy:D
 * MarkDude looked into LAMP for Fedora at the same time as my last talk
<MarkDude> Pretty straight forward
<dragon> Well, we discussed setting up LAMP on Ubuntu the last time. I was hoping for something more technical this time.
<dragon> jtatum talked about PHP on Ubuntu, right?
<MarkDude> Then what the hell are you doing talking to me?
<MarkDude> lol
<dragon> MarkDude: you don't have to be a developer to give a techie talk ;)
 * MarkDude kids. I was thinking I would do the talk in a similar fashion to jtatum did 
<MarkDude> All professional, with slides matching.
<dragon> yep, and also if you know someone else who's willing to talk, that works too.
<dragon> o.O
<MarkDude> http://fedorasolved.org/server-solutions/lamp-stack
<MarkDude> Its called unity -lol
<dragon> Namespace collision
<dragon> setting up a Python framework on Linux would be a good talk too.
<dragon> Doing a hello world in Django ain't that easy.
<dragon> Will 2/24 work for the LAMP meetup? I suppose not, since SCaLE is on the following weekend.
<MarkDude> Hmmm
<MarkDude> When is the Ignite at the Dojo?
<MarkDude> Did you see what Van sent out?
<pleia2> I saw a cancel notice
<MarkDude> Yes and a link to the dojo having one
<MarkDude> and taking Speaker suggestion/ideas
<pleia2> ahhttp://events.hackerdojo.com/event/383001-ignite-silicon-valley-3
<pleia2> feb 11th
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> dragon, can we do confirmation on it tomorrow?
<dragon> yes, MarkDude.
<dragon> Proposed date is 2/17
<MarkDude> Can I Ustream it
<MarkDude> ?
<jledbetter> dragon, Can't but thank you for thinking of me:)
<jledbetter> MarkDude, And you are hilarious, sir :)
<dragon> MarkDude: yes, of course!
<dragon> jledbetter: you're welcome. :) If you have anyone else in mind who might be interested and available, it'd be great!
<jledbetter> dragon, Maybe nUb? He's offline though.
<jledbetter> Oh! And ustreaming? srsly? That'd rock :) Saw some from nygivecamp and thought it was a fantastic idea. Surprised more don't do it.
 * MarkDude has his video from his session on the Ustream
<MarkDude> Horrible video
<MarkDude> Ok sound
<dragon> MarkDude: this time we could use the phone to stream directly. I think it stores things offline and uploads them differently to improve the quality.
<MarkDude> It is real easy to do, the camera is not so great on this machine. We had a wireless mic- made into a directional using a dixie cup
<dragon> Oh yeah, that part worked well I suppose!
<MarkDude> Sure. we could do the phone thing direct
<MarkDude> jledbetter, maybe another time we can have our names on the same bill.
<jledbetter> MarkDude, Yep :) For sure!
 * jledbetter will warm up the crowd for ya.
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude has decided to let people vote on me wearing the Penguin suit for talk, when it is relevant
<MarkDude> Like it truly ever is, but, I digress...
<jledbetter> lol
<pleia2> btw, this is not diner food http://www.fogcitydiner.com/menu_dinner.html
<pleia2> oh san francisco
<pleia2> ur doin' it wrong
<jledbetter> You are correct. That is not. I guess that is "west coast diner" or "fusion diner" ;)
<MarkDude> That is food people eat after returning home from drinking all night
<MarkDude> 3am party
<jledbetter> Oh? 3am party around here is Denny's :D
<jledbetter> Though I absolutely loved Love N Haight. Mmmm.
<ekajjake> hey
<MarkDude> hello ekajjake
<ekajjake> just found this irc channel hha
<ekajjake> woo
<ekajjake> !
<jtatum> welcome
<MarkDude> California Team, welcome
<jtatum> how'd you find us?
<ekajjake> i was looking around the ubuntu wiki
<MarkDude> There are ubuntu Hours in a few places in the state ekajjake
<MarkDude> Im Mark nice to meet you
<akk> Speaking of Ubuntu hours, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california says mountain view is on Jan. 21 (that's Fri)
<akk> but http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/608/detail/ says it's Thu, 20 Jan
<rww> huh, LoCo Directory does timezones now?
<rww> (considering that it's on 21st in UTCland, perhaps timezones are new and it's a bug)
<rww> ah, yes. the bug to track adding TZ support to LP got closed this past release, so timezones are new.
<rww> s/LP/LD/
<akk> ugh -- if the events on that page are in UTC we should try to get the page to say so.
<akk> Nobody searching for an event on a page that says "California" would assume UTC by default.
<rww> indeed
<rww> report a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug ;)
<akk> Should I? Is this likely not known?
<rww> I didn't see a bug reported for it, half of the developers are in UTC or close to it, and that project really likes bug reports, so yes.
<akk> okay, will do
<akk> Hmm, before I file the bug: I'm not convinced this is a timezone problem. The San Diego one says Jan 22 on the events page and also if I click through to the page just for that event.
<akk> Maybe it's just that the Mountain View one was listed with the wrong date.
<rww> the san diego one's in Jan 22 in UTC
<rww> if my hypothesis is right, anything in our timezone that's before 4PM UTC will look fine
<rww> sorry, 4PM local
<akk> Oh, it's 11am.
<rww> (midnight UTC)
<akk> And SCALE (which is also right) is probably also listed as a morning time.
<rww> yup. Looks like they're using the start date/time, which is 9am
<akk> filed
<MarkDude> pleia2, aaditya, rbarot_ nUboon2Age  would you be free on Sunday for a BBQ and getting some hardware ready for donation?
<pleia2> unfortunately not, I'm on call this weekend
<MarkDude> other folks in the area also
<nUboon2Age> sounds like fun.  i'm not sure if i could go all the way to the east bay though
<MarkDude> we can pick you up from dublin
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age,
 * pleia2 chained to desk fri-mon
<MarkDude> if aaditya can make it
<nUboon2Age> yeah if aaditya could make it that would make it soooooooooooooooo much more reasonable and doable MarkDude
<nUboon2Age> i could then ride w/ him
 * MarkDude claps hands together to summon the power of the DRAGON
<MarkDude> :)
<nUboon2Age> i have church in the morning and until the early afternoon MarkDude though
<nUboon2Age> but later in the pm would work
<nUboon2Age> like no earlier than 3pm
<MarkDude> k
<MarkDude> It is just a few machines, 3 people would be enough
<MarkDude> More the merrier tho
<MarkDude> many hands= light work
<nUboon2Age> what kinds of things do you want to do to/with the machines?
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: ^
<MarkDude> make sure we have at least one P4 with 512 ram for Partimus- installed and working
<MarkDude> at least one for the Philippines
<MarkDude> can be P3
<MarkDude> test a few components like cards, memory etc
<MarkDude> mostly take the flowcharts that free geek has, see how well they work for us
<MarkDude> modify etc
<MarkDude> we are doing this in a one day model
<nUboon2Age> Tonight: Mountain View Ubuntu Hour 7PM Red Rock Coffee on Castro Street and Villa; Details and RSVP:  aaditya, akk, jamalta, jamie, coherence, crashsystems, crashsystems1, ekajjake, esrrms, jamalta, jiboumans, jledbetter, jtatum, rbarot_, seidos, Yasumoto, MarkDude
<nUboon2Age> Details and RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/608/detail/
<seidos> nUboon2Age, i'm not in SF anymore
<nUboon2Age> oh bummer man. seidos
<nUboon2Age> you mean you moved to San Jose seidos? :-)  THE City?
<seidos> nUboon2Age, yeah, it was time to leave...but things are okay here.
<seidos> nUboon2Age, ha, no.  there is no place in San Jose for me.  just as there is no place for me in SF
<nUboon2Age> i wouldn't be so sure amigo, seidos
<seidos> well, unless i was diesel enough to live in a park or something
<jamie> nUboon2Age, mountainview is a bit of a drive from vallejo.. waiting for one in san fran or closer
<nUboon2Age> diesel enough?  never heard that expression seidos
<seidos> nUboon2Age, strong/tough
<seidos> capable?
<MarkDude> jamie, what about you? I am in Danville
<MarkDude> Slightly closer :)
<jamie> is there a ubuntu hour in danville?
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: when are you and your buds going to start a Lindependence Hour in the East Bay to include folk like jamie?
<MarkDude> I meant for Sunday the BBQ and hardware thing
<MarkDude> We are installing Ubuntu on the machines
<nUboon2Age> well i keep wondering when you're going to do a Lindependence Hour though, MarkDude
<jamie> ok im sorry i missed that what are the details?
<jamie> what is lindependence hour?
<nUboon2Age> just like Ubuntu Hour except multi-distro jamie
<pleia2> ubuntu hour: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<MarkDude> Meet at my place Sunday in the afternoon BBQ, and take some of the computers we have and get then ready to donate
<MarkDude> 2 of them just need installs and burn-in
<MarkDude> I want to test some memory we are giving to Partimus
<jamie> MarkDude, sunday afternoons i teach a sunday school class in napa saturday wouldnt work?
<MarkDude> Np, jamie another time :)
<jamie> sorry sundays are always busy but saturdays and most evenings i can work in
<MarkDude> Which reminds me- if anyone has any memory lying around let me know- the school Linux computer labs have 20+ machines that mostly need memory
<jamie> i have a bunch of extra hard drive but no ram?
<jamie> oops didnt mean to add '?'
<MarkDude> it would be cheap and easy to mail. We need 512 ram to keep them not slow
<MarkDude> hold on to them - when we meet I can pick them up and bring them to the lab
<MarkDude> go ahead and DBAN them to get them ready if you want to  :)
<jamie> they are formatted but what is dban?
<MarkDude> dban.org
<MarkDude> Dariks boot and nuke
<MarkDude> protects privacy
<MarkDude> we use it on every hard drive
<pleia2> essentially a lower level disk format
<jamie> cool ill have to look that up
<MarkDude> or hit it with hammer
<MarkDude> most important thing with donations is to do that
<MarkDude> pleia2, is correct, it also writes it with random data, to make it Dept of defense level secure
<jamie> i have a window washer that does that also but it takes for ever
<MarkDude> DOD level 7 can take a whole day for a large drive
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: i just noticed a bug:  all the dates are one day off on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<pleia2> that's because it's showing in UTC time, akk filed a bug last night
<nUboon2Age> oh good
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: did you or could you please tweet tonight's Ubuntu Hour?
<pleia2> right! I'll get to that as soon as I'm off the phone w/ boss
<nUboon2Age> ty pleia2
<iheartubuntu> hey seidos how are you doing in the new year!
<seidos> iheartubuntu, not bad, not good
<seidos> you?
<iheartubuntu> about the same
<iheartubuntu> cant get a loan refi. sucks.
<iheartubuntu> house half value as when i bought it (gulp)
<seidos> i have property and i don't have property
<iheartubuntu> enjoy ubuntu now that i skinned it with the dark version of elementary
<iheartubuntu> gosh, feels like a brand new system all of a sudden
<rww> I got a new power adapter for my netbook. 350MB of updates from now, I'll be able to play with Natty again ;)
<iheartubuntu> how is natty coming along?
<iheartubuntu> ive had to focus on other stuff lately
<rww> Still very alpha. devel releases tend to take about another month to be usable, and natty's no exception. Coding a whole new shell doesn't help that.
<iheartubuntu> we dont have to use unity do we?
<rww> although it probably got better in the last couple of weeks, we'll see
<iheartubuntu> i like 10.10 just the way it is!
<rww> iheartubuntu: no, there's an option for whether to use it or the regular gnome-panel desktop on the login screen
<iheartubuntu> ok whwew
<rww> assuming Unity and gnome-shell are both stable at release, GNOME will have three viable shells in 11.04. Should be interesting.
<akk> Ugh, is ubuntu going to start co-opting the term "shell" to mean "desktop environment"?
 * akk wonders what term we'll be able to use when we actually want to say "shell"
 * iheartubuntu switching back to dropbox :(
<rww> no. "shell" is the part of the desktop environment that the user clicks on to launch stuff
<rww> hence gnome-shell
<rww> (well, launch stuff, see current time, etc. the stuff on the screen that isn't window decorations or applications ;)
<akk> It's still annoying that they're co-opting a perfectly good term that means something else already.
<akk> That's something microsoft loves to do.
<rww> I use KDE anyway, I'm just playing with this because I'm bored ;P
<rww> (which uses the term "Plasma Workspace")
<iheartubuntu> why KDE over gnome?
<iheartubuntu> just curious
<rww> I like KDE's applications and the way things are laid out fit my workflow better.
<iheartubuntu> i guess thats why i like gnome in ubuntu :)
<iheartubuntu> i do like kde, but every time i use it, i have to relearn how to find my apps so i always end up back in gnome
<iheartubuntu> maybe thats why im leery of unity
<rww> *nods* desktop environment choice is subjective. Is why every time anything changes (buttons moving from right to left, anyone?), people get unhappy.
<MarkDude> xserver has a nice simple clean Win 3.1 look
<nUboon2Age> akk: gnome-shell isn't an Ubuntu term afaik.  itsom GNOME i believe
<nUboon2Age> akk: gnome-shell isn't an Ubuntu term afaik.  its from GNOME i believe
<akk> I know, gnome had the silly "gnome-shell", but that doesn't explain suddenly using the term "shell" to mean "some part of a desktop environment".
<nUboon2Age> where is that happening akk?
<akk> <rww> assuming Unity and gnome-shell are both stable at release, GNOME will have three viable shells in 11.04. Should be interesting.
<akk> ... bash, zsh and tcsh?
<rww> I note that the article on shells in wikipedia differentiates between GUI shells and CLI shells.
<pleia2> I was using an alternate windows shell in 2001, so it's not a new application of the term, maybe just new-ish to the linux world?
<rww> Windows and other OSen also have a concept of GUI shells. This isn't a GNOME thing.
<rww> pleia2: indeed
<rww> litestep <3
<pleia2> same :)
<akk> Ah, so it's microsoft co-opting terms again! And it's only recently that ubuntu is picking it up.
<rww> or it's one of the valid definitions of the word "shell" and you haven't encountered it before ;)
<akk> I had never heard anyone use the term in relation to any MS GUI, but I don't spend much time in the MS world.
<pleia2> I think swapping out shells in Windows isn't very common because explorer is so super integrated with everything, so you don't hear about it too much
<pleia2> (litestep when I used it wasn't exactly the most stable thing in the world, it just looked cool and gave me more customization options than explorer)
<pleia2> luckily I soon saw the light and learned that linux was even *more* customizable - and stable! :)
<nUboon2Age> i've seen talk of "Powershell" in Winduhs. don't know much about it.
<nhaines> Powershell is a new CLI shell for Windows.
<rww> Well, Unity doesn't work at all after natty updates. So that's fun.
<seidos> weeeee
<rww> and nautilus just crashed.
<rww> time to see if Kubuntu packages are doing any better ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-21
<nUboon2Age> jtatum will you be able to make it tonight?
<nUboon2Age> jledbetter: do you know if jtatum will be able to join us for Ubuntu Hour Mtn View tonight?  7pm Red Rock Coffee
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: okay i went to the RSVP thingy and i see you're signed up, so i'll see ya there.  you may beat me there since i'm over in Santa Clara at the moment w/ only mass transit options.
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: ^
<nUboon2Age> okay y'all i'm at Red Rock -- first one here (for once)
<nUboon2Age> and its 7pm on the dot
<pleia2> :)
<akk> I won't be there. :( Didn't feel well, decided I needed to come home early.
<jtatum> i am home sick :( sorry. i was going to come anyway but don't want to spread this
<pleia2> hope you both feel better!
<nUboon2Age> ++
<rww> heh, popular week for sickness. half of my coworkers are too :(
<nUboon2Age> i'm sick too
<rww> I've been a little ill all week. Getting better, though.
<nUboon2Age> aaditya: are you going to make it tonight?
<nUboon2Age> crashsystems: , crashsystems1 ^
<nUboon2Age> Wow, i think this is the first time i was on time for the MV meeting and i'll probably be the only one here tonight. :-)
<pleia2> aww, sorry!
<nUboon2Age> January has been tough for me because of very limited access to the internet making it hard to do the PR
<pleia2> I've just been too busy lately :(
<nUboon2Age> i am hoping that James will jump in on PR for MV, Steve on Palo Alto (which we still have to set a second date for) and someone else for SJ.
<nUboon2Age> but that didn't happen for this week or last week, so...
<nUboon2Age> i want to hook up with SJSU LUG for the SJ Ubuntu Hour
<nUboon2Age> here i found their web site: http://lug-sjsu.org/about/
<akk> Would be good to get some of the SJSU folks
<akk> at least if there's someplace with space ... was the SJ one last week any less crowded than the first one?
<nUboon2Age> akk: yeah there was plenty o' space. no prob.
<nUboon2Age> the whole center section was empty
<nUboon2Age> and if we get there early we can get the space w/ no probl
<nUboon2Age> plus i gave the manager an Ubuntu disk last mo and he was very receptive
<akk> Great!
<nUboon2Age> boy the 'industrial' ambient music they have going right now here is really irritating me. :-/
<pleia2> industrial ambient?!
<pleia2> :)
<nUboon2Age> there for one 'song' it had all kinds of sounds from everyday life mixed in rhythmically.  But i give that on the big thumbs down.
<nUboon2Age> s/on/one
<nUboon2Age> industrial ambient
<nUboon2Age> as opposed to industrial punk
<nUboon2Age> well 9 minutes left and i'm out
<nUboon2Age> now their playing REM, which i like (but its a bit too loud imo)
<nUboon2Age> s/their/they're
<nUboon2Age> it doesn't help that i'm directly under a speaker.
<nUboon2Age> (due to logistics it worked out that way)
<nUboon2Age> i don't think i've ever noticed the music here before (which is generally a good sign imo)
<pleia2> :)
<nUboon2Age> Steve forgot about tonight.  at least i called him and talked to him for about 15 minutes during the hour to 'redeem' some of the time.
<akk> I don't remember much music at Red Rock either.
<akk> I wish restaurants/coffeehouses wouldn't turn up loud music -- I like to talk to people, not shout at them.
<nUboon2Age> agreed.  i think they have some theory about making it feel accoustically 'cozy', but i don't care for the practice.
<akk> All the really hip crowded popular places seem to be super-loud, so you have to shout. I don't know what people like about that, but apparently they do.
<nUboon2Age> also people experience sound differently as they age, so what may be 'fun' when you're young may not be a little later on.
<nUboon2Age> okay, well that's 8pm so goodnight all and we'll chat more later. :-)
<akk> Yep -- I've definitely gotten less able to deal with loud noises, or to understand people talking when there's a lot of ambient noise.
<akk> Seeya, nUboon2Age! Sorry I couldn't be there.
<nUboon2Age> buenas noches amiga and hope you're feeling better. akk
<iheartubuntu> is there a remote webcam there i can see everyone in? :)
<iheartubuntu> there is a place near me called the Equator in Pasadena... they used to have a webcam you could view online and even rotate
<iheartubuntu> (the Equator was featured in several Beverly Hills 90210 episodes)
<iheartubuntu> it was a cool coffeehouse, now turn asian fusion place
<aaditya> hey MarkDude!
<MarkDude> Hey there aaditya
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, I think we should use Ustream or justin.tv
<iheartubuntu> markdude for what
<iheartubuntu> you guys have a cam there?
<iheartubuntu> i have no cam here. i should bring one to work tho. still stuck at work
<MarkDude> for streaming an event at the same time as they have one in Portland- with Oregon and Washington team
<MarkDude> maybe other places, gives it a meeting other folks Ubuntu type deal
<MarkDude> Might work if it everyone is at the same type place
<MarkDude> maybe even play an online Linux game against each other
<rww> Ubuntu narwhal wallpapers: http://picasaweb.google.com/100804433705878937883/Backgrounds :D
<pleia2> very pretty
<iheartubuntu> play backgammon :) muuhaaahaaaaa
<iheartubuntu> could have been named natty marley if we were in the 70s still
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, we need a Rasta themed wallpaper called that
<iheartubuntu> i do have a ubuntu rasta wallpaper tho
<iheartubuntu> just not natty
<iheartubuntu> maybe i can churn one out
<iheartubuntu> http://sixty8doors.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2wwxse
<MarkDude> I like that one, the stripe is cool
<MarkDude> the rest looks like CSI evidence though
<MarkDude> Like that wallpaper we had that had the coffee ring on it
<MarkDude> That dog is a way cool pic, it would make a great hackergotchi/avatar
<iheartubuntu> Bo passed on a couple years ago. that was one of my first digital photos from like 12 years ago?
<iheartubuntu> 1999 i think
<iheartubuntu> yall might like this one.. http://sixty8doors.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/danxns
<MarkDude> I do like that one
<MarkDude> Do I have your permission to use it in slideshow?
<iheartubuntu> sure!
<iheartubuntu> haha
<MarkDude> I think I can use it in a talk for SoCal
<iheartubuntu> sweet
<iheartubuntu> good luck!
<iheartubuntu> going home finally
<iheartubuntu> take care all
<iheartubuntu> ciao
<iheartubuntu> poka
 * kdub got sparkfun in teh mail :D
<kdubois> reminder to San Diegans! ubuntu hour tomorrow!
 * kdubois sees nhaines has rsvp-ed,  (nhaines++) :D
<rbarot_> MarkDude: pleia2, aaditya, rbarot_ nUboon2Age  would you be free on Sunday for a BBQ and getting some hardware ready for donation?
<rbarot_> you there MarkDude
<pleia2> no sorry, I'm on call this weekend
<pleia2> he's not online right now
<rbarot_> oh okay. nm
<aaditya> rbarot_: you available on Sunday for that?
<rbarot_> sure.
<rbarot_> are you going ?
<aaditya> rbarot_: not sure yet. Chances are low, but possibly yeah.
<rbarot_> okay.. let me know if you going
<nhaines> kdubois: and if I make it I'm bringing a ton of CDs!
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<jamie> too bad there isnt an ubuntu hour for north bay  *sniff, sniff*
<pleia2> start one :)
<pleia2> that's what the rest of us do
<jamie> im not even sure what you do at one yet
<pleia2> sit in a cafe with an ubuntu shirt/hat/cds, drink coffee/tea/hot choc, and hope other people show up while you use the free wifi
<akk> jamie: Hang out at a coffee shop (or wherever) and talk about computers and whatever.
<jamie> ok tell you what how many peopl in here now live in northbay? besides me?
<jamie> and dont mind going to vallejo
<rww> o/
<rww> and I know someone else around here, so that's two
<akk> I don't think any other north bay people added themselves to the geeknic map, but that was a while ago.
<akk> http://shallowsky.com/maps/geeknic/
<pleia2> and there are over 200 people on the mailing list
<akk> Wow, look at all the south bay people now, awesome
<pleia2> chances are some of them are up that way too :)
<jamie> can i pm you pleia2?
<pleia2> jamie: sure
<rww> and I've seen a few people using Ubuntu around here, so probably more if you advertise in coffee shops and what not
<kdubois> not a bad idea rww, i might do that around places down here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-22
<MarkDude> Find a place that will let you put out CDs as well
<MarkDude> And have a meeting time flier next to them
<phoenix3> Yo friends, this is actually nUboon2Age, setting up empathy at the Phoenix Self Help Center in Palo Alto.
<MarkDude> phoenix3, the place you were going to submit an email for them to get a donation from GK?
<MarkDude> grantbow, ping
<grantbow> MarkDude, pong
<MarkDude> I cant make it to DVLUG tonight
<grantbow> k
<MarkDude> Will you be at the SF show tomorrow?
<grantbow> ye
<grantbow> yes
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> How about you aaditya ?
<nhaines> Whoops, I forgot I am at home and not at work... miscalculated travel times to San Diego last night!
<nhaines> I'll still be there, just closer to noon than 11.
<nhaines> But 11:30 is still a fashionable time to get there.  :)
<pleia2> oh! updating identica now
<MarkDude> Wow, 70 minutes to upload a 19 minute video on youtube
<MarkDude> Using ethernet- on Comcast no less
 * MarkDude thinks he has a throttling evil going on
<akk> Youtube upload is always very slow for me.
<MarkDude> aaditya, you making it to jono's show tonight?
<MarkDude> It is HD , but , still
<MarkDude> How are you akk?
<akk> Hiya MarkDude ... been sick a lot, but finally feeling better. How are you?
<MarkDude> Hanging in there
<MarkDude> Trying to arrange a sponsor for the next geeknic :D
<MarkDude> Tshirts and/or swag would be great
 * MarkDude still has your plant- it looks real happy- and still has 6+ groundcheries on it
<akk> ooh!
<kdubois> nhaines: still coming to the meeting?
<nhaines> kdubois: yup, just parked.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-01-23
<aaditya> When/where is jono's show?
 * aaditya feels bad for being out of the loop.
<rww> aaditya: http://www.severedfifth.com/live/
<aaditya> thanks rww !
<rww> bottom one. it apparently thinks the event is past, since it started already
<aaditya> s/ !/!/
<aaditya> ah oakland
<aaditya> I can make it there by 9pm :/
<aaditya> Or maybe not.
 * aaditya decides to spend the night alone.
<aaditya> o.O
<nhaines> kdub: yesterday was fun.  Thanks for hosting that Ubuntu Hour.
<jdeslip> Happy Macho-Sunday everyone ;)
<pleia2> jdeslip: on call this weekend so no berkeleylug today for me, but it was tempting to come up!
<pleia2> have a nice time :)
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, I'd better mention, I delivered the Ubuntu CDs to UHSD yesterday. :)
<pleia2> oh great
<pleia2> I sent DarkwingDuck a bunch of kubuntu ones too which probably made their way in that direction as well
<pleia2> which reminds me, we requested some as well I think we're probably going to bring most of the rest we have down to scale (demand drops off in March anyway as everyone prepares for the next release)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: any reply from Maria about CDs for Scale?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: nope
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<nhaines> pleia2: that's a good idea.  CDs tend to disappear at SCaLE no matter how many are put out.
 * pleia2 nods
<jamie> afternoon california
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-16
<philipballew> nhaines, who is doing the future of unity talk?
<philipballew> the customizing unity is one i will have to go to
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<pleia2> bringing all our shirts down
 * pleia2 updated wiki page with numbers
<pleia2> and booth page updated :)
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> I wish I was at Scale
<Faqtotum> "were" is more grammatically correct than "was" in this case. subjunctive mode and all...
<nhaines> Gareth: pong
<nhaines> Man, when a primary computer goes down you sure have to claw your way out of the hole, don't you?  :P
<Gareth> nhaines: just touching base...seeing about those final speakers :)  Emailed Ralf earlier....cc;ed you.
<Faqtotum> what is it meeting time AGAIN?
<pleia2> no, 10 minutes from now :)
<Faqtotum> tonight, that is
<Faqtotum> seems like only yesterday we had one
<pleia2> jtatum sent an email apologizing for running late
<nhaines> Gareth: ah, I just saw that.  I think he's the last one?
<Gareth> Ralf & Jorge.
<pleia2> ok, meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<ariley> hete
<ariley> r
 * eps waves
<pleia2> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12January15
<nhaines> Gareth: thanks, I'll ping Jorge again.
<pleia2> first agenda item is from eps
<pleia2> Announcement: January 20 is [National] Penguin Awareness Day
<pleia2> eps: anything to add? :)
<eps> There are penguins. Be aware of them.
<pleia2> it's the same day as Ubucon :)
<pleia2> so I guess we should just move on to that!
<pleia2> SCALE starts on Friday
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> Darkwing: are you here?
<pleia2> eps: I fixed your name
<pleia2> so far we have 6 volunteers for the booth, I've forwarded along the code they need to use to register so hopefully everyone has done that
<pleia2> I figure we'll play it by ear when it comes to staffing it, but I want to make sure everyone is aware of how important it is to be viligant if you're a staffer
<pleia2> we have laptops and a tablet on the table, we don't want any of them walking off when we aren't paying attention :)
<pleia2> I'll have my cell on me all day, so if there is ever a time when you absolutely need to leave the booth and no one else is around, give me a call: 610-052-7370 and I'll come
<pleia2> err 610-952-7370
<eps> security locks are your friends
<pleia2> we don't have any, and they are difficult for tablets
<pleia2> I've updated the wiki page with a bunch of little misc things that we ended up needing last year - tape, scissors, bungees
<eps> They don't have Kensington-compatible security slots?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x#Stuff_We_Need is the list of stuff so far
<pleia2> if there is other things people can think of, feel free to add them and I'll make sure it gets there
<eps> Hand sanitizer?
<pleia2> I shipped the CDs to nhaines (thanks again!) so my suitcase won't weigh a metric ton :)
<nhaines> The CDs were received and are currently being a traffic hazard in my room, safe and sound.  :)
<pleia2> eps: for our booth..?
<pleia2> lol
<jyo> Hello!
<eps> Tablets have touchscreens, no?
<pleia2> I will be down at the booth at 8:30AM for setup, I ask that others get there by at least 9AM so we can get everything sorted
<pleia2> eps: yeah, but I think hand sanitizer would make it worse :)
<nhaines> Mints can be helpful for booth volunteers.  I usually bring Listerine breath strips for myself.
<pleia2> nhaines: ah, good idea!
 * pleia2 adds hand sanitizer and mints to the list
<pleia2> I figure a lot of us will be at Ubucon the evening prior, so it would be nice to get together that Friday evening if you don't have other plans
<pleia2> I guess we can sort that out at Ubucon though :)
<pleia2> nhaines: anything to add about Ubucon?
<nhaines> Lightning talks have been *really* hit or miss.  The first year we had to cut them off early, and last year no one would volunteer.
<nhaines> So if anyone will be attending on Friday and wants to be helpful, having a lighting talk topic would be useful.
<nhaines> We'll be filming and it'll be a friendly audience of about 30-50 or so, so it's a great way to try out public speaking.
<nhaines> That's at 10am.
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> aside from Ubucon, we have akk speaking during the main scale conference: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/presentations/fun-linux-and-devices
<pleia2> yay akk :)
<pleia2> I'll also be giving a talk, on saturday at the same time as the keynote about the work that Partimus does: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/presentations/bringing-linux-public-schools-and-community-centers
<pleia2> and philipballew is also speaking! http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/presentations/getting-involved-open-source-young-age
<pleia2> should be a fun weekend
<pleia2> anything else from anyone before we wrap up? announcements?
<pleia2> jtatum apologized for running late so he couldn't attend the meeting, but he's hosting an Ubuntu Hour in Mt View on Thursday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1499/detail/
<jyo> hooray for Red Rock.
<pleia2> :)
<jyo> pleia2: Coming down this month?
<pleia2> I'll be on my flight during it
<jyo> aah
<pleia2> alright, I think that's it then
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, January 29th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philipballew> pleia2, the meeting last night someone mentioned a laptop lock,  I can provide one if we need one
<philipballew> pleia2, that lubuntu laptop im bringing. should it have 12.04 or 11.10?
<pleia2> philipballew: 11.10
<pleia2> we don't want demos crashing because they're alpha :)
<philipballew> good point!
<philipballew> 11.10 it is
<pleia2> reminds me, maybe I should burn some Xubuntu CDs
<pleia2> (in my free time, hahahaha)
<philipballew> seriously/ haha
<pleia2> my cat is out of surgery for tooth extraction :)
<philipballew> nice! is the cat going to be okay?
 * pleia2 was so so so worried, all surgery with renal failure kitties s dangerous
<pleia2> for now, she'll need a kidney transplant at some point but with every other day fluids and medication she's doing well so far
 * pleia2 sounds like a crazy cat lady
<philipballew> uc davis is the best vet hospital i hear
<pleia2> yeah, her hospital vet here in SF did a residency there, and the transplant doctor we consulted with developed the kidney transplant procedure there (he's now in private practice in Santa Rosa)
<pleia2> her hospital vet went to Penn, which is cool because we can chat Philly with him :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-17
<pleia2> Lessig talk tonight \o/
<akgraner> You all have the best events
<akgraner> I need to move to CA!
<pleia2> no no, too many of us have moved here, the US is going to tip over
<pleia2> grantbow is presenting at bay lug tomorrow on his trip to kenya, I'm excited, maybe he'll show us pictures of lions!
<Darkwing> is grantbow going to make an appearance to scale?
<pleia2> hope so!
<nhaines> pleia2: if the US tips over, then California slides into the sea.
<bkerensa> We will just hope you guys dont pull Oregon along with you
<DonkeyHotei> http://www.osnews.com/story/25513/SOPA_Shelved_Wikipedia_Joins_Blackout_Anyway
<philipballew> ill be going dark on my blog
<bkerensa> me too :)
<bkerensa> got a script ready so at midnight its automatic
<philipballew> i have a wordpress pluggin to do it. Im considering not using the internet for 24 hours as a protest as well
<philipballew> still working on my scale speech, its currently at 23 minutes and im wanting 35
<philipballew> bkerensa, how does the sopa defeat affect the blackout?
<bkerensa> I think we push on
<bkerensa> just so that Congress knows that they do not have as much power as they think to go against the will of the masses
<philipballew> Congress is out to always make more laws and its not the answer
<philipballew> but i wonder if they always think they can make thngs better with laws. if they think they can block access to a website they dont understand how the internet works
<philipballew> ever herd of a vpn congress
<philipballew> Gareth, Am I required to have a media presentation for my speech?
<philipballew> If so, Do I need to submit that to you guys or can i just bring my laptop with me. Id prefer that as i am more comfortable with Unity then anything else.
<Gareth> philipballew: media presentation?
<philipballew> power point Gareth ?
<Gareth> philipballew: you can use your own laptop...we're going to have a green room setup, we just ask that all speakers test their laptops against the projector, make sure its working as expected :)
<philipballew> alright, if my laptops not is there one I can use? or have someone help a noob like me?
<Gareth> yes.  there will be a laptop you can use.
<Gareth> and there will be people to help getting it going if it doesnt work.
<philipballew> sweet! this helps
<DonkeyHotei> <script type="text/javascript" src="//js.sopablackout.org/sopablackout.js"></script>
<pleia2> doh, the Lessig talk is actually tomorrow
<pleia2> glad I looked at my calendar :)
<pleia2> conflicts with grantbow's talk though :(
<pleia2> the one time I actually remember to RSVP with balug...
<Gareth> people will talk.
<pleia2> :)
<Darkwing> grantbow: ping
<Darkwing> AQre we ready for SCALE?
<pleia2> si
 * Darkwing cheers
<Darkwing> I filled out the wiki with what I'm bringing.
<pleia2> thanks, I added a bunch of little things we needed too (tape, scissors, etc)
<pleia2> people had suggestions at our meeting last night too, so I added those
<Darkwing> Okay cool.
<Darkwing> Sorry, was under another deadline for this stuff yesterday so I ignored everything else yesterday
<bkerensa> Hmm anyone see the article with Bruce Perens saying Canonical owns Ubuntu and will put business before Community.
<bkerensa> not exactly a positive article for Ubuntu
<pleia2> it's Bruce Perens :)
<akk> Lots of people have written stuff like that.
<akk> They said the same about fedora back when it was the big distro.
<pleia2> yeah, I don't pay much attention to it until it actually starts impacting my contributions, then I talk to canonical folks directly about it
<pleia2> for instance, the fact that ubuntu.com/news currently goes to canonical news, rather than fridge.ubuntu.com (someone will hear about that!)
<akgraner> +1 :-)
<bkerensa> +1
<bkerensa> Well I know for instance last summer we had a event we wanted a booth at at Canonical was sponsoring the event
<bkerensa> and for whatever reason apparently our request to have a booth got inappropriately shotdown
<bkerensa> after discussing it with people at Canonical further they said that how it was handled was inappropriate and that if Canonical is sponsoring an event they should always aim to have a LoCo be there to advocate for Ubuntu
<pleia2> they are quite reasonable when you talk to them, sometimes they do stupid stuff without realizing it
<akgraner> normally they are really good about booths
<bkerensa> I guess the issue is knowing who to talk to
<pleia2> I just talk to akgraner and she tells me who to talk to :)
<pleia2> (or dholbach, or jcastro)
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> we actually discussed this some at UDS
<akgraner> pleia2, you wanna run with the email to IT or do you want me to open an RT ticket?
<pleia2> akgraner: if you could do it that'd be great, I think I send them too many tickets for other things :) (ubuntu women, xubuntu..)
<pleia2> oh no, her again!
<akgraner> hehe - ok I'll do that now
<akgraner> and cc the editors :-)
<bkerensa> Well we sent the proposal to Joshua Poulson who is a local Canonical employee he is a Manager for OEM stuff
<pleia2> there was the question of whether canonical could put some kind of contact directory online, but then we realized that core-people-wise it's not just canonical who you may want to contact within ubuntu, there are community members too, so it'll never be a comprehensive list
<bkerensa> and he said he sent it up channel properly
<pleia2> our strategy of just going to people we know actually works out ok, if you approach the CC with anything we'll figure out who you need to talk to
<bkerensa> but when I discussed it later with some other people at Canonical they were a bit shocked that PuppetLabs had to pay for us to go to a Canonical sponsored event
<bkerensa> ahh ok :)
<pleia2> I would have brought that situation to the CC
<akgraner> yeah I wouldn't attribute it to a conspiracy or anything :-)
<pleia2> we smack canonical upside the head sometimes :)
<akgraner> pleia2, is the meanest though :-)
<pleia2> lol
<akk> She can call in an x-wing airstrike! and wookies!
<pleia2> and ewoks
<akgraner> be afraid be very afraid
<akgraner> just sayin
 * philipballew is scared 
<bkerensa> tomorrow is going to be interesting
<bkerensa> our application for approval is in
<bkerensa> I have our Asst. Team Lead presenting to the LoCo Council
<pleia2> assistant to the regional manager
<pleia2> will you be there too?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I will be there yes
<bkerensa> But I hope to have little involvement :) kind of hoping he can handle the plate himself
<pleia2> great
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> per your suggestion of getting others out there
<pleia2> just good to have multiple members at such meetings :)
<akgraner> pleia2, RT ticket filed  - I cc'd you as well as the editors.
<pleia2> thank yoU!
<akgraner> you're welcome.  I don't know how long it's been like that I never checked all the links on the template before
<akgraner> I guess I figured it since john was ok with all of them then they were fine.
<pleia2> it used to go to fridge, that's why it was there (I checked it a while back when I was checking all the links, that's when I learned the RSS feed was still going to the old drupal site)
<pleia2> dropped the dead drupal rss feed, kept /news
<pleia2> so somewhere along the way someone changed it :\
<pleia2> my poor kitty keeps trying to eat, but her mouth is sore from the tooth extraction today
<bkerensa> :( I have a pet rat
<bkerensa> I dont think he would like cats to much
<akk> Rats are great pets.
<akk> (and poor kitty, hope she feels better soon)
<pleia2> thanks akk
<pleia2> rats are great pets :)
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> he sleeps a lot
 * akk wonders why I have to run /etc/cron.daily/mlocate by hand ... isn't the point of having it on cron.daily that it should run automatically?
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<nhaines> Gareth: pong
<Gareth> nhaines: so I got ralf all squared away, any word from Jorge?
<nhaines> Gareth: That's great. I haven't heard from Jorge.  I'll email him--he's usually pretty responsive.
<nhaines> I've had *really* spotty network access for a week now.  Looks like I got this new computer up and running finally.
<nhaines> Gareth: ping
<nhaines> Gareth: A coworker plans to bring his kids to SCALE on Saturday, aged 9 and 13.  Is the games event at 9 kid-friendly?
<Gareth> nhaines: yes.
<nhaines> Gareth: thanks!
<danage> wow. hello everybody, this became quite a channel
<Faqtotum> occasionally
<Faqtotum> ltns in here
<danage> hello Flannel, nhaines, Faqtotum
<danage> yes, i am looking for dpm
<Faqtotum> he was never in here
<danage> anybody know his whereabouts? or, the irc command to find that out, for that matter
<Faqtotum> is #acx100 dead?
<danage> its related to that, yes
<Faqtotum> /ns info dpm
<Faqtotum> you can use /notify which i know you know how to do
<danage> thanks
<Faqtotum> any news on the matter?
<danage> nothing i could publicly comment on, sorry
<Faqtotum> good things come to those who wait
<danage> do you know that in latin?
<Faqtotum> i could google it
<nhaines> danage: herzliche willkommen!  :D
<danage> thank you :)
<danage> how are you nhaines?
<nhaines> danage: good, but bus!  I'm getting ready for Ubucon this Friday!
<nhaines> err, busy!
<nhaines> How are you?
<danage> i'm well
<danage> almost done with my dissertation, getting ready to move away from ehre
<nhaines> Oh yeah?  Where to?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-18
<Darkwing> Is Mark bringing the penguin suit?
<philipballew_> bkerensa, how did yhou block your website? im looking to shutdown my wp hosted site today
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2012-01-16 05:26:12 PM PST] <DonkeyHotei> <script type="text/javascript" src="//js.sopablackout.org/sopablackout.js"></script>
<philipballew_> i need to do that on my wp site i beleive
<DonkeyHotei> you're late
<DonkeyHotei> wikipedia is already blacked out
<philipballew_> no im not. here in california its the 17th
<DonkeyHotei> i know that
<DonkeyHotei> aren't they going by utc?
<DonkeyHotei> or at least est
<pleia2> est
<pleia2> washington dc time ;)
<philipballew_> yeah, but i made my script to do pacific
<philipballew_> im lame like that
<philipballew_> my wp theeme doesnt support pluggins, so im gonna switch
<DonkeyHotei> no google's main page today is what's lame
<philipballew_> my wordpress site doesnt support plugins :(
<philipballew_> http://philipballew.wordpress.com/ down
 * philipballew_ signing out
<bkerensa_> philipballew: Not sure which one there are many
<bkerensa_> :(
<bkerensa_> my net is really broke atm so I cant even check
<pleia2> bkerensa secretly moved to kenya to replace grantbow and didn't tell us
<pleia2> why is your internet so terrible? :)
<bkerensa_> well
<bkerensa_> the main Access Point went down
<bkerensa_> and I cant access it at all
<bkerensa_> its not responding to ping, telnet, http nothing
<pleia2> main access point?
<bkerensa_> Yeah I live adjacent to one of the hotels I do wifi for
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa_> so I have to wait maybe till tomorrow for our maintainance guy to come out and go on the roof and take down the AP so I can reset the device
<bkerensa_> or potentially replace it
<pleia2> fun
<bkerensa_> and its snowing
<bkerensa_> so idk
<bkerensa_> :(
<pleia2> I want snow
<bkerensa_> I dont
<pleia2> but I have to say, it is cold
 * bkerensa_ sends to California
<pleia2> 38F!
<pleia2> actually getting below freezing in the north bay this week
<bkerensa_> anyways yeah I cant get this AP to respond for the life of me its not broadcasting at all :( problem is it uses POE
<bkerensa_> I think to replace it might cost $1000
<pleia2> eek
<bkerensa_> maybe I will go get Clear tomorrow :)
<ryaxnb_> anyone having internet issues?
<ryaxnb_> in Central Coast?
<pleia2> boo, not sure my chumby8 will be here before I leave
<pleia2> supposed to get here tomorrow, but mail comes late, I might need to leave before it arrives
<Darkwing> Nice!
<Darkwing> Wikipedia is down
<Darkwing> :D
<DonkeyHotei> has been for ages
<Darkwing> just noticed that it's down in protest to SOPA
<Darkwing> I'm thinking that is going to be one of my hot topics for this weekend.
<DonkeyHotei> it's already been a hot topic in this channel for more than 24 hours
<DonkeyHotei> i'm proud to report that i was the one who brought it up here first
<akk> Weird, I've been doing a bunch of wikipedia lookups this morning and they've been working here.
<DonkeyHotei> wikipedia still works unfettered if you are a user of NoScript, sadly
<akk> ah
<pleia2> yeah, they just use javascript for the "blackout"
<akk> Maybe I should feel guilty that the net's still working for me. :)
<DonkeyHotei> yes. BURN, WITCH! j/k
<Darkwing> There we go... blacked out my site.
<nhaines> Looks like the presenter system for Ubucon is running precise nice and easy.
<akk> The presenter system being laptops provided in the rooms?
<nhaines> akk: The presenter system being my personal desktop computer with a Velociraptor hard drive donated for the weekend by a coworker, tha I lug to the conference.
<nhaines> s/tha/that/
<akk> ah, your presenter system, thought you meant something conference-wide
<nhaines> Ubucon-wide.  :)
<akk> ah
<nhaines> Between the Velociraptor drive and backup thumb drives, should be perfect for presentations.
<nhaines> It's booting pretty slow, though.  Might drop back to oneiric (or dual boot).
<akk> That's a bummer, if boot time has gotten slower.
<akk> BTW, I installed oneiric last night on the ExoPC for the booth.
<akk> It's pretty much ready to go, but it has some issues -- like Banshee keeps popping up every minute or two, I have no idea why.
<akk> Booth people are more than welcome to configure things to make it work better. :)
<nhaines> akk: when I unplug the network cable it drops from 49s bootup to 14s bootup.  So It's probably just a work-in-progress sort of thing.
<Darkwing> Disable network boot in the BIOS
<nhaines> As I'm auditing the boot process from bootloader to desktop, I doubt that is applicable.
<akk> Oneiric hangs for 3+ minutes at boot if there's no network available. :( Pangolin probably does too.
<Darkwing> ahhh
<nhaines> akk: opposite for me!
<akk> I can't imagine who thought it was a good idea to make boot dependent on configuring the network, on an OS that can run on laptops.
<nhaines> Well, with precise, anyway.  Oneiric doesn't care.
<DonkeyHotei> i run oneiric and wifi connects only after the desktop appears, pretty quickly
<akk> If there's an entry in /etc/network/interfaces that involves DHCP, then the boot will wait on DHCP for minutes.
<nhaines> Hmm, that's odd.
<nhaines> Seems like that should background.
<akk> You might think.
<DonkeyHotei> bug
<akk> Unfortunately the networking stuff isn't scriptable to the extent where I can just edit /etc/init.d/networking and add an & after the dhcp
<akk> (the dhcp is coming from something deep inside ifconfig or ifup or some other C program)
<akk> I should probably add something to /etc/init.d/something-called-early that does a rm /etc/network/interfaces.
<DonkeyHotei> not if there's something in there you want
<akk> yeah, but at least I can always copy something there later
<akk> though I like having the network available early if it's actually there
<akk> At SCALE I'll probably have to have networking turned off anyway, unless they have a WPA network available (nobody seems to know).
<DonkeyHotei> scale connectivity was never good
<akk> I wasn't able to get a signal most of last year ... I think I got one for a few minutes at a time, a few times
<akk> but my new laptop doesn't seem able to talk to open/802.11b networks at all (Broadcom, probably a bug in the driver?)
<akk> I ordered a new Intel wifi card, but I'm a bit nervous about opening up my laptop for the first time a day before a conference
<akk> so I might chicken out on that.
<DonkeyHotei> there are several competing drivers for broadcom, so try a different one
<akk> I thought there were several drivers because there were several chips? Didn't know I could use a different driver with this chip.
<akk> (brcm80211 is the driver, I think)
<DonkeyHotei> depends which chip it is
<DonkeyHotei> some have more than one driver and some don't
<akk> I think it's a brcm4313
<DonkeyHotei> follow the dmesg-brick road
<akk> (or maybe 3413, I get those confused)
<nhaines> akk: nothing like upgrading a computer the day before an important conference to get the adrenaline running!
<akk> DonkeyHotei: dmesg doesn't actually give a model, just "Broadcom BCM43xx"
<DonkeyHotei> bah
<DonkeyHotei> not on any line?
<akk> I've grepped -i broadcom and -i brcm
<DonkeyHotei> try grepping 43
<akk> I knew you were going to say that
<DonkeyHotei> though, not every model in the 43xx line actually begins with 43
<akk> The only thing 43 matches that wasn't shown in the other lines is: "Applying 4313 WARs"
<akk> which I suspect is the chip just because grepping for broadcom linux finds a lot of 4313 references
<akk> though I don't know what a WAR is in that context.
<nhaines> In A.D. 2101 war was beginning.
<akk> (war is not an easy thing to google for :)
<DonkeyHotei> definitely not a song by edwin starr
<akk> I also never found a way to google for "my broadcom works on WPA but not on open networks"
<akk> Lots of pages contain both words WPA and open, or 802.11b and 802.11g -- the trick is googling for cases where one works and the other doesn't.
<jtatum> http://thedailywtf.com/ good sopa page
<akk> heh
<akk> That bit about the joys of discovering a new phone number -- that even applied to the early web (pre search engines).
<akk> I remember URLs got passed around word-of-mouth -- "Hey, there's a BOOKSTORE on the web now!" "Oh, yeah? Cool! How do I see it?"
<jtatum> pre-working search engines i suppose :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-19
 * Darkwing chuckles
<Darkwing> I have a new google number :D
<nhaines> pleia2: Public speaking inspiration!  "Every Presentation Ever: Communication FAIL" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rHFNJnDPYY
<nhaines> Also my ice-breaker jokes *always* land right!
<jyo> jtatum: Still on for tomorrow, right? :)
<jtatum> jyo_: yep!
<jtatum> see you there!
<dax> so who's going to SCaLE from the LoCo?
<dax> (I feel like I asked this a couple of months ago, but I forgot :P)
<dax> (also, this is rww, since I don't think I was around here during that nick change)
<DonkeyHotei> you're freenode staff now?
<dax> yup
<DonkeyHotei> wow
<Corey> I'll be there!
<jtatum> seems like almost everyone but me, dax
<DonkeyHotei> i've decided to skip this year
<Corey> Pfft, that's no fun.
<Corey> We've got room!
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, that's excellent
<pleia2> so... questions?
<pleia2> dax: are you coming down?
<dax> pleia2: I'm in LA :)
<pleia2> dax: yay!
<dax> (now until Sunday afternoon)
<pleia2> packed \o/
<bkerensa> packed
<bkerensa> back to the Bay Area?
<pleia2> back? I haven't left :)
<pleia2> flying down to LA tomorrow evening
<philipballew> its gonna be fun pleia2 !
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> isnt Scale already in progress?
<pleia2> no, starts friday
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> pleia2: You doing some talks?
<pleia2> yeah, two of them
<bkerensa> cool
 * bkerensa hopes to see video of your and akgraners talks and anyone else from Ubuntu Community
<pleia2> ok, seriously now, I need to get some sleepies
<pleia2> ubucon talks should be recorded at least, not sure about the rest of scale
<pleia2> night all
<philipballew> pleia2, any last minute items we still need?
<pleia2> philipballew: don't think so, have a look at the wiki
<philipballew> alright. see you later
<pleia2> night :)
<paultag> Anyone going to PyCon this year?
<philipballew> Packed for Scale!!!
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> dave should be by within the hour. The SD crew is gonna roill on up soon!
<pleia2> cool, heading up together?
<philipballew> yeah, he taxted me tuesday and offered a ride. Beats creigslist rideshare, as that was my original plan
<philipballew> *texted
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> One of these days I should really look into a car :)
<pleia2> you guys staying up here all weekend?
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> up here == LA
<philipballew> yeah, were rooming in a hotel room together I think.
<philipballew> Scale made us roomates
<pleia2> great
<philipballew> for sure! and im am bringing some cd's now. about 10 of server ubuntu and kubuntu
<nhaines> pleia2: are you flying down tonight?
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, flight is at 7PM
<pleia2> philipballew: is Darkwing there with you? Kubuntu Council should be at CC meeting now :)
<pleia2> (he said he'd be there)
<philipballew> he's not right now, he should be on his way as he said he'd be leaving ib and drive to point loma. he lives on the border and i live in the city. But I wonder if he forgot about that?
<philipballew> xchat says he is away
<pleia2> philipballew: doh, we reminded him yesterday
<philipballew> what can ya do now anyway... :)
<philipballew> pleia2, do you want me to remind him if he gets there?
<philipballew> *there/here
<philipballew> hey akk all ready for your scale speech?
<akk> yep, I think so!
<akk> You?
<pleia2> philipballew: it'll probably be too late by then, thanks anyway :)
<philipballew> I think so. Im heading up today and iim gonna work on it. its currently 30 minutes so I was gonna add more today and stuff. Its on old and youn aged people getting along in open source
<philipballew> pleia2, alright. no worries. see you tonight or tomorrow probably!
<pleia2> yep! have a safe drive :)
<philipballew> I will! you have a safe flight. LAX can be a travelers nightmare
<akk> pleia2, did you hear back about moving your talk?
<pleia2> akk: yeah, they already printed up the schedules and they don't have the room for the last slot of the day
<pleia2> so no moving it
<akk> blah
<pleia2> yay, Darkwing is here!
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> I cant decide weather or not to being my ceramic statue of Tux the penguin.. decisions of a Linux convention attendee
<pleia2> he's in the car :)
<philipballew> Maybe I will bring it
<pleia2> do it!
<pleia2> then it won't just be my toys all over the table :)
<akk> More penguins are always good.
<philipballew> a few years ago when every other kid inb ceramics was making bongs and pipes, I was making a tux statue
<philipballew> *in
<akk> awesome
<philipballew> when do you come down akk ?
<akk> Driving today.
<philipballew> 5, 99, 101?
<akk> 5
<akk> the direct route
<philipballew> thats the way to do it. donr that to many times to count
<pleia2> I enjoyed the farmland on 5 :)
<akk> When I used to go by myself in the X1/9, I liked taking 1.
<pleia2> we stopped at a big fruit farm on our way to vegas once
<pleia2> they had nommy fruit
<akk> But in a boring car and with someone else to talk to, 5 isn't so bad, and of course a lot faster.
<philipballew> i can do it pretty fast. San Diego to Auburn in 7.5 hours average
<philipballew> but thats leaving at 11 at night
<philipballew> akk, is you have nobody th talk to the 5 can be hell
<akk> yeah, I've driven the central valley alone a few too many (hundred) times
 * philipballew is all packed checking out to go wait outside!
<philipballew> its the worst!
<akk> yay philipballew, have a good drive! Which way are you going?
<philipballew> the 5 i believe. I am in sd now in the second week of the semester
<philipballew> dave is picking me up
<akk> ah, nice short drive
<philipballew> see you all there, your travels will be in my prayers.
<pleia2> see you there :)
<akk> Good luck beating the orange county traffic :)  See you there!
<philipballew> seriously
 * philipballew over and out
<nhaines> Next time I visit San Francisco, I think I'll take the 1.
<nhaines> Used to do that when I was a kid, but the last time I just took the 5.
<nhaines> And the time before that I just took a plane.
<pleia2> planes are fun
<jtatum> for some definition of fun :)
<akk> I love planes in theory, but I don't like airlines and airports in reality.
<akk> I do love looking out plane windows, though.
<pleia2> it certainly is best once you're seated on the plane
<nhaines> akk: +1
<nhaines> Probably my best plane ride was like 10 years ago when the flight attendant asked if it was okay to put a little boy flying alone for the first time next to me.
<akk> neat! How old?
<nhaines> Except despite the description (she put her hand up to measure about 4 feet) he turned out to be 13 and we just talked about videogames the whole time.
<akk> In that case, did you keep the window seat? :)
<nhaines> No, I was in the middle and he was on the aisle.  :)
<pleia2> I flew on a plane alone with I was 11, everyone was very nice and it was not very scary, except for when I got to Boston airport and one of the escalators ate half of one of my shoes
<pleia2> nhaines: you should bring your 3ds so we can be 3ds friends!
<nhaines> pleia2: yay!  I will do that.  Also Zen Pinball is awesome.
<pleia2> "Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery"
<pleia2> looks like no chumby for scale :(
<pleia2> ordered it on the 5th, I thought 2 weeks would be enough time!
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> yeah should have been wow
<pleia2> it was a woot thing, they took forever to ship
<pleia2> shipped on the 12th, estimated delivery today, but not so much :\
 * bkerensa is actively scanning out his window for FedEx truck.... They like leaving packages at weird spaces where they can get stolen :(
<pleia2> at my old place they just liked leaving notes even when I was home
<bkerensa> I wish they would
<bkerensa> they deliver to other addresses
<bkerensa> weird stuff
<bkerensa> I like my UPS guy I know him by name but these FedEx people come in Uhaul trucks and are different everytime...
<nhaines> Yay!  http://ubucon.org/scale/scale10x/schedule.html
<bkerensa> http://consumerist.com/2012/01/fedex-seems-to-think-any-front-door-will-do-for-package-delivery.html
<bkerensa> apparently FedEx's fine print says they can deliver it to anyone unless signature is paid for
<nhaines> Yeah, whenever I research a package for an RMA and it says "left at door" I always translate that as "threw it at the house"
<pleia2> nhaines: yay!
<nhaines> Also I received my HTC replacement battery for my G2, so now my phone won't explode in my pocket tomorrow.
<paulproteus> Okay BAM I am back in the SF bay.
<paulproteus> Oh, what's this about exploding G2 batteries? /me has a G2 also
<DonkeyHotei> paulproteus: for how long?
<paulproteus> Here forr 3 weeks, then gone a week; then here 3 weeks; then gone a week; then forever.
<paulproteus> then (here) forever, that is.
<nhaines> paulproteus: my G2's battery started bulging a week ago.  Just a week or so after it started to have really bad charge times.
<nhaines> So it's out.  :)
<nhaines> I was just imagining standing in front of an audience and having my leg explode.
<pleia2> "Jan 19, 2012 10:48 AM
<pleia2> Out for delivery"
<pleia2> maybe I will have a chumby!
<nhaines> yay!
<DonkeyHotei> paulproteus: it'll be nice to have you back
<pleia2> does this mean I need to move back east?
<nhaines> Rotation?  :)
<pleia2> yep!
<pleia2> I moved here something like 6 months after he moved to philly
<paulproteus> MarkDude: Yo. I'm moving back to SF.
<paulproteus> Related, I suppose: If someone has a friend looking for a housemate, I'm all ears.
<MarkDude> yAY
<pleia2> MarkDude: is grantbow coming down for SCALE?
<MarkDude> pleia2, I never heard back from him
 * MarkDude tried phonecalls and everything
<DonkeyHotei> [Thu 2012-01-19 12:47:55 PM PST] <pleia2> does this mean I need to move back east? <--- no, everyone should be here all the time
<pleia2> MarkDude: ok thanks, I had hoped to catch him on Tuesday but I ended up going to the Lessig talk instead of his :\
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: won't california tip over?
<DonkeyHotei> and on that note, bkerensa should move back here too
<DonkeyHotei> and i should move back to SF; this town may be better than much of the state, but it still sucks fartballs
<MarkDude> It can ALWAYS be better.
<MarkDude> It can *always* be worse...
<DonkeyHotei> well, you did warn me, but i already knew anyway
<jtatum> could be worse… could be raining
<pleia2> ssshhh
<nhaines> It's going to rain Saturday, actually.
<pleia2> it was cold and rainy last scale too
<pleia2> I do not approve of this situation
<pleia2> LA hates me :(
<nhaines> pleia2: it's like the opposite of the Rose Parade!
<pleia2> I don't know what that means :)
<Darkwing> lol when ur flight pleia2?
<nhaines> It's only rained during the Rose Parade one year in the 122 years it's been going.
<pleia2> Darkwing: 7PM out of SFO
<pleia2> should be on the ground shortly after 8
<Darkwing> nice. :)
<pleia2> you there? :)
<Darkwing> yup. :)
<pleia2> yay!
<philipballew> The Hilton here is pretty nice
<pleia2> my talk has handouts
 * pleia2 packs them
<philipballew> I like handouts because it allows people to make more speech mistakes and get away with them
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I just have them because my talk is bout a million links to resources
<pleia2> I've been noticing more tarballs including README.txt instead of README lately, it's kind of weirding me out
<philipballew> file extensions are not always necessary I thought?
<pleia2> that's what I'm saying ;)
<pleia2> weird that people started doing the .txt thing
<philipballew> Maybe it helps for organizational in your mind?
<pleia2> it's raining :(
<pleia2> this is jtatum's fault
<jtatum> or mel brooks/gene wilder
<pleia2> chumby \o/
<pleia2> this totally is not going to fit in my suitcase :x
<pleia2> suitcase tetris success \o/
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: I was betting the chumby would be delivered at 6:30.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> fedex tracking hasn't shown it as delivered, but I went downstairs to check anyway
<nhaines> haha yay!
<nhaines> About 5 minutes after I signed for my HTC battery, I got a UPS email saying it'd been delivered.
<nhaines> (To the dock, 15 minutes earlier.)
<nhaines> Funny, but on the other hand they got that mail up here *fast*.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: so does Caligula know you're going?
<pleia2> nhaines: I think they've figured out what suitcases mean
<nhaines> haha
<pleia2> 49.3lbs!
<nhaines> yay!
<bkerensa> Who is DonkeyHotei?
<nhaines> That's a philosophical question.
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> Faqtotum, sn9, he has had many names
 * bkerensa just noticed they ^ mentioned me :P my znc is connect to Growl which pings my phone when Im not connected to IRC :D
<bkerensa> oh
<nhaines> Hm, interesting.  Where do I find out more about this?
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> http://wiki.znc.in/Prowl
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-20
<bkerensa> pleia2: are you participating in membership today for americas?
<greg-g> bkerensa: she's traveling right now
<bkerensa> Yeah I forgot
<philipballew> greg-g, you comin to scale?
<greg-g> unfortunately, no :/
<philipballew> no worries.
<pleia2> bkerensa: I was on BART, couldn't
<pleia2> boarding in a couple minutes \o/
<pleia2> drat, flight is delayed
<pleia2> 15 minutes until boarding now
<pleia2> yay, finally boarding!
<jledbetter> Greetings from the AWESOMEST Ubuntu Hour (UH)
<jbermudes> but Pasadena's was last week....
<jledbetter> Haha. I see what you did there, jbermudes. But I'm talking about Mountain View. It's the bestest.
<jbermudes> So.... does Mountain View have a view of a mountain? or is it a view from a mountain?
<jledbetter> jbermudes, We sit on top of a mountain and look down on Pasadena.
<jledbetter> Actually... I don't see anything due to the darkness. But we're on the second floor of a coffee shop and there are lots of people here. /panic
<jbermudes> ouch.... I admit defeat
<jledbetter> Sorry. I'm spunky. Pasadena UH is great too :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know of any open source solutions for mixing SVN with Collab Tools
<bkerensa> Git/SVN/Team Collab
<pleia2> landed \o/
<pleia2> and now going to wander downstairs to see what's what
<Darkwing> What what, in the WOAH!
 * izdubar has a layover in maybe Union station, or Bakersfield
 * bkerensa hands MarkDude a can of Refreshing Ubuntu Cola
<paulproteus> jledbetter: Where are you based?
<jledbetter> paulproteus: All your base are belong to us. As in? Work or live or play?
<Faqtotum> any or all, i would assume
<paulproteus> Live, mostly.
<jledbetter> Near San Jose.
<jledbetter> paulproteus: What's up? :)
<paulproteus> Neat (-: I'm moving back to SF Bay and was curious how local you are!
<jledbetter> Awesome. Pre-welcome (back). :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-01-21
<erichammond> What time are folks arriving at SCALE Saturday morning to set up the booth?
<pleia2> erichammond: 8:30ish
<erichammond> pleia2: Thanks.  Looks like it's even documented on the event page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale10x
<pleia2> :)
<erichammond> The company printer had some trouble with the CD sleeve so I only have about 50 to bring in.
<pleia2> no problem, I am somewhat worried now we won't have enough CDs, gave out 100 of our 450 at Ubucon today
<pleia2> Ubucon was great, standing room only for some sessions
<pleia2> even the 9AM talk had almost 50 people
<pleia2> anyway, off to practice for my talk tomorrow morning!
<erichammond> I have 200 blank CD-R.
<pleia2> yeah, that's that will get us through the weekend :)
<erichammond> Looks like FedEx/Kinkos is about $0.75/color copy.
<erichammond> If we don't have another way to print them, I'll order a hundred to pick up next door at the Marriott.
<erichammond> Or we can just see how it goes on Saturday and walk over to FedEx/Kinkos at the Marriott if it looks like we'll need more.  They close at 5pm Saturday and are not open on Sunday.
<erichammond> Looks like it's$0.59/copy for normal paper.  When I go to check out online, it suddenly changes to $1.59 with no explanation.  Guess I'm not submitting the order online.
<pleia2> I think maybe just bring blank paper, if we need it we'll just fold accordingly
<pleia2> not a huge deal
<pleia2> chumby slideshow done \o/ after tomorrow people can recommend what I actually should put in it, rather than the random photos I did put in it ;)
<pleia2> booth day \o/
<philipballew> its gonna be fun!
<erichammond> On my way in to SCALE with network switch and purple cables for the Ubuntu California booth. ETA 9:15a
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-14
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<philipballew> pleia2, are you?
<philipballew> wondering who was doing the meeting tonight?
<philipballew> I see no email so I might send one out
<jtatum> I think pleia2 was going to run it.. but perhaps the travel derailed those plans
<grantbow> yes, she texted me
<grantbow> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jan 14 03:05:14 2013 UTC.  The chair is grantbow. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<grantbow> who all i shere for the meeting?
<jtatum> o/
 * eps nods
<grantbow> our agenda is light. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13January13
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13January13 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> #topic SCALE11X Planning
<philipballew> lets talk that
<Darkwing> o/ (Lurking)
<grantbow> #chair philipballew grantbow
<darthrobot> Current chairs: grantbow philipballew
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> alright I have put in some work for scale and I would like to tell what work I have put into it, what the booth would look like, and how we can get people to help
<philipballew> SO I have managed to get Pearson books to send me between 20-30 copies of the official ubuntu book to hand out
<philipballew> I have contacted Sysmem 76 and they are going to bring a computer for us to have on the table so we do not have to use our own.
<jtatum> nice!
<philipballew> Also I am getting a conference pack sent to me soon from Canonical for the thing.
<philipballew> Now we need booth volunteers.
<Darkwing> Talk to Zareason, they sent me a laptop for Ohio Linux Fest, and I was only there for a half day.
<philipballew> Darkwing, these places are usually really cool with that
 * grantbow adds the wiki page to Projects
<philipballew> at the bottom of the wiki is where you can out your name. put your name there and then email me so you can get a code to register.
<philipballew> I should have the registration packet soon.
<philipballew> were about 5 weeks out
<philipballew> on the Wiki is a wiki for hotel share and ride share.
<philipballew> hopefully someone can use these
<grantbow> good work Philip :-)
<eps> Airfares from the Bay Area are no bargain at the moment -- ~$192 (but the weekends are usually the worst times to be shopping for travel)
<philipballew> Mege bus is nice
<philipballew> *mega bus
<philipballew> there about 25 each way last time Iooked
<philipballew> *I looked
 * Darkwing wishes he had $500 laying around to fly out
 * grantbow too
<philipballew> now I am not sure where these places stop and get off, however maybe someone from la can pick up these people if they need a ride.
<philipballew> as LA is a big place
<philipballew> currently working to make sure all booth workers have a few nice gifts to go home with as well.
<philipballew> We do not pay, but we hand out free stuff.
<eps> How many free T-shirts did you bring home last year? ;-)
<philipballew> 29!
<philipballew> southwest usually has good flight deals
<philipballew> thats the best I have ever found
<philipballew> eps, do you see yourself coming in Feb?
<philipballew> currently I see 69 dollars there on sw and 69 back assuming you leave sf thursday and come back monday
<eps> Probably. I prefer to fly, but Greyhound Express and Megabus are both viable possibilities. I like to minimize hotel stays, since they represent the major expense involved.
<philipballew> http://www.southwest.com/flight/select-flight.html?newReturnDate=2-25&newDepartDate=&ss=0&disc=0%3A11%3A1358133601.289000%3A8725%403748F6158E05DEF15425208D2AA6CE141D836DF2
<darthrobot> Title: [Southwest Airlines - Select Flight(s)]
<philipballew> Spirt airlines is good if you can travel light
<eps> Heh heh. No.
<philipballew> Alright, so grantbow asked if we talk about the website
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Website
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Website - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> grantbow, wanna talk about it?
<grantbow> anyone who is interested can take a look and let us know if you would like to help
<grantbow> we've updated the web page with how things work right now
<grantbow> suggestions welcome
<grantbow> that's all I have for the website.
<grantbow> anyone else?
<grantbow> any other topics?
<eps> There should be more here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<philipballew> probably should
<grantbow> good point, thanks for volunteering to help keep it updated eps
<eps> You're funny.
<grantbow> any other topics?
<grantbow> welcome back troyreadyyy we were just about to end the meeting. Any other topics?
<grantbow> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jan 14 03:30:04 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-01-14-03.05.moin.txt
<grantbow> thanks everyone
<grantbow> I am sorry I am going to miss scale. Sounds like fun this year.
<troyreadyyy> grantbow: thanks -- sorry for barging in at the end!
<grantbow> the mroe the merrier
<grantbow> more
<grantbow> philipballew anything else you need help with?
<philipballew> I think we are good
<philipballew> just remember to sign up for the booth
<grantbow> thanks for organizing
<philipballew> not a problem. Glad to help.
<grantbow> are there other names that should go on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/ ?
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> not sure
<grantbow> if you are the primary contact then I guess not
<grantbow> there were three listed for last year
<grantbow> you must be three times as active :-)
<philipballew> pleia2, is the loco contact
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<pleia2> thanks grantbow and philipballew
<pleia2> philipballew: sorry for not getting the email out, was traveling all day so only managed to get the social media stuff out :(
<philipballew> pleia2, not a problem
<pleia2> should have sent it out yesterday
<philipballew> For sure. I think we still had a good turnout, and the Scale booth has some good volunteers so far. I can shoot it out next time if you are not available to.
<philipballew> or if you decide Seattle is too good to ever leave.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> it is pretty cool :)
<pleia2> but I love SF
<pleia2> and it's really cold here
<pleia2> time for me to get some sleep, I'm beat
<philipballew> Sleep tight, don;t let the bed bugs bite.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Torikun> sup
<raevol> hello
<toddc> good morning all
<toddc> well good day?
<toddc> Torikun: are you new?
<Torikun> kinda
<Torikun> you?
<toddc> I am one of the team leaders
<toddc> so if you have any questions please ask
<toddc> or accually  not but can help anyway
<toddc> not paying attantion to which channel I am in
<philipballew> kdub, around?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-15
<philipballew> pleia2, got time for a pm?
<philipballew> or I can shoot you an email if your busy
<philipballew> grantbow, around?
<bkerensa> I hear quite a big number of Canonical people are in California right now is Ubuntu California going to have a Ubuntu Hour with them?
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> maybe MarkDude should crash their fun
 * MarkDude IS the FUN
 * MarkDude has Beefy Miracle costume he can wear 
<Torikun> sup
<MarkDude> Hey Torikun
<Torikun> sup
<MarkDude> Planning more Pi fun,
<Torikun> Nice
<Torikun> my 4th pi arrives this week
<Torikun> lol
<MarkDude> My idea for having No Pants subway ride combined with Pi event was not well received
<MarkDude> No pants Pi day was not planned last weekend :D
<MarkDude> Well you need to make one of the future ones
<MarkDude> Pants required is just assumed , btw
<Torikun> lol
<Torikun> What you doing with your Pi's MarkDude
<MarkDude> At this point not much useful
<MarkDude> Want to see what will work best,
 * MarkDude is still assuming Puppy will be best option
<Torikun> hahaha
<Torikun> Is there a GK site anymore
<MarkDude> There will be
<MarkDude> A bit of re-organizing of order of things. BAMF is taking over some of the stuff. Better fit.
<MarkDude> dragon donated a machine we are sending to Philippines. We tried doing it with Books for the Barrios, that did not work well
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-16
<grantbow> woot balug.org presentation about ubuntu-california.org Q&A at 8PM in SF after dinner at 7PM.
<akk> Knock 'em dead, grantbow
<akk> (in a nice way :)
<MarkDude> Go Dangerous G
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-01-17
<pleia2> 09:53:22 < jono> it will be early May and in Oakland
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> formal announcement on Monday
<pleia2> grantbow: ^^
<pleia2> (this was just in #ubuntu-meeting)
<grantbow> pleia2: awesome, thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-13
<pleia2> philipballew: oops, just saw your meeting announcement
<philipballew> pleia2, no worries!
<philipballew> I figured you were either traveling or jet lagged so I just went and send it.
<philipballew> but then again, you are always kinda traveling these days.
<pleia2> so jetlagged that when I do get around to sending it, I don't check if someone else sent it first ;)
<pleia2> not traveling again until scale!
<philipballew> pleia2, no worries. I'll be at the meeting. (If I am not tweet or call or text and I'll hop on)
<philipballew> SCALE is an easy two hour car ride for me in reavol's car...
<pleia2> I am trying to convince mjoseph to take the train down
<philipballew> pleia2, iirc, you can take one that goes along the coast.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> the coast starlight
<philipballew> and trains have wifi
<philipballew> so there is that
<philipballew> I was gonna look at megabus, greyhound and train prices to show at the meeting tonight in hopes people will buy them and come down...
<philipballew> also pleia2 I hear Southwest has some really good deals :) :)
<pleia2> I don't fly off alliance ;P
<pleia2> need my FF miles!
<philipballew> yeah, Southwest if the only sac to san diego direct so I do them for that. I like Us Airways, but have never had good luck with United.
<philipballew> by us air, I mean old us air...
<philipballew> not American
<pleia2> heh, united is awful
<philipballew> I spent the night at sfo because United canceled my flight...
<pleia2> I flew them honolulu to sfo this morning (or last night, I am not really sure what day it is)
<pleia2> on united
<pleia2> unattentive staff, grumpy counter people
<philipballew> But they still make money because they go everywhere.
<philipballew> They fly into small towns, and big towns.
<pleia2> sfo is a united hub, so I end up on them annoyingly frequently
<pleia2> but usairways is moving to oneworld with the merger, so I won't anymore after march
<philipballew> are you going to stay with them now though?
<philipballew> with us air going to American?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I was going to switch to united, but it turns out usairways is going to keep some of their international partnerships (which is really the important thing for me)
<pleia2> http://www.usairways.com/en-US/aboutus/alliances/codeshare.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [US Airways | Codeshare partners]
<philipballew> also going through Sky Harbor all the time is what sells it to you.
<pleia2> no more Lufthansa, which makes me sad :\
 * philipballew has never left north America...
 * philipballew does however leave the country three times a week as he can see the border from his house.
<pleia2> I'd never even left the country until 2008 (I was 27)
<pleia2> went to canada!
<pleia2> then in 2009 I went to england, and the rest is history ;)
<philipballew> pleia2, your passport must look cool.
<pleia2> it'll look empty soon (name change)
<philipballew> Ah, i hear marriage can do that.
<philipballew> I got a new passport a few months ago, but I use a passport card for most of my travels across the border.
<nhaines> pleia2: I believe you can submit your old passport and get the pages transferred!
<rww> o/
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Jan 13 03:01:10 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
 * eps waves
<philipballew> oh hey everyone
<akk> hi
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14January12
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14January12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> meeting agenda, mostly just scale :)
<pleia2> #topic Scale12x planning
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> philipballew: care to fill us in on any updates?
<philipballew> We are still looking for any volunteers who want to help.
<pleia2> my main conference talk was accepted (yay!) so I'll be coming and speaking at ubucon too
 * rww added himself to the volunteer list
<pleia2> philipballew: any news on booth number/placement?
<philipballew> I am also this week going to call Ema at System76 to see if they can bring an extra laptop or two for us to demo.
<pleia2> nice
<philipballew> pleia2, not yet, but we should soon.
<philipballew> no matter what, we will get it.
<philipballew> so not much to worry about there.
<pleia2> rww: think I can put a box of booth goodies in your car? :)
<rww> pleia2: yep, that should be fine
<pleia2> awesome
<philipballew> I have a banner here and I am I am getting a conference pack.
<rww> I'll probably be taking 2 or 3 computers down with me too
<philipballew> I got Canonical to send us Nexas's to demo
<pleia2> wow, nice
<philipballew> they arrived from the uk not long ago
<pleia2> rww: cool
<philipballew> all work and I will go over them with people.
 * pleia2 nods
<rww> sweet
<philipballew> I am gonna see if we have any other stuff we should be handing out that is not in the normal conference pack as well.
<philipballew> be in Juju or anything else.
<pleia2> great
<philipballew> for sure.
<pleia2> I'm trying to convince a couple projects to get their Ubuntu flyers done in time for us to print some for scale, we'll see
<philipballew> pleia2, perfect. I think that if everybody working the Ubuntu booth would be wearing some sort of Ubuntu apparel that would also be good.
<eps> Do we want candy again (if not, what would take its place)?
<pleia2> eps: I think so
<pleia2> I shall bring the dishes
<eps> Chocolate, not chocolate, loose, individually wrapped?
<pleia2> the individually wrapped thing was good, scale flu considering :)
<pleia2> no preference candy-wise though, I like candy, I like chocolate
<philipballew> Some hand sanitizer for the booth for people who want to shake hands?
<pleia2> yeah, I think that's on the list
<philipballew> right
<pleia2> (no one signed up to bring it yet though)
<eps> Don't look at me; TSA won't let me take that on the plane.
<pleia2> I might see if I have the one from last year ;)
<eps> Does it have an expiration date?
<pleia2> hopefully richard will have the ubucon site up soon too, I emailed him last week to offer some assistance
<pleia2> yeah, but I think it's a few years out
<philipballew> I also got cd's
<philipballew> about 200 desktop and server for 12.04
<pleia2> 12.04?
 * pleia2 nods
<philipballew> they are trying to get rid of them I think.
<pleia2> didn't you read nhaines' blog post? ;)
<pleia2> yeah
<philipballew> I glanced. :)
<eps> Are they original 12.04 or a recent point release?
<pleia2> I don't think they press point releases
<eps> Which means no hardware enablement stack. :-(
<philipballew> eps, People do not care what release it is. They want an official CD because it says Ubuntu on it.
<philipballew> People already are gonna be running Ubuntu.
<philipballew> few people try Ubuntu for the first time because they got a CD from a linux show.
<philipballew> but that is just what I would think.
<holstein> yeah.. too many variables
<eps> That's not my attitude when I visit the Fedora booth.
<holstein> best case, they put it in in windows and read some autorun thing
<philipballew> eps, Fedora does flash drives now iirc.
<holstein> i just wanted a real one
<philipballew> holstein, I can see that.
<eps> Flash drives cost $$$. CD/DVD media is cheap.
<holstein> i got a few 9.10 server cd's from akgraner back in the day.. i was stoked :)
<holstein> then, i get a stack of 12.04 desktop ones i gave out
<philipballew> eps, si amigo.
<philipballew> holstein, I think the peple who take them from a linux event might give them out to their friends
<holstein> yeah, i mean, we already have access. or have already used them
<pleia2> anyway, 12.04 is what we have, we don't really have the resources to change that
<philipballew> yeah, true.
<holstein> i think 12.04 is a good call
<holstein> its not a bad call
<pleia2> we'll just explain that it's from 2012 and they can directly upgrade to 14.04 when it comes out in april
<philipballew> true. I think that if someone wants to install a dofferent version they can install their own, and we can even show them how.
<pleia2> yeah
<rww> could always offer to burn 13.10 to USB stick, i think we've done that before
<rww> or 12.04.whateveritis
<philipballew> rww, I could bring a flash drive with all the iso's on it they can barrow if they want to copy it.
<pleia2> yeah, someone bringing isos would be good
<eps> 12.04.4 LTS by then
<pleia2> philipballew: great
<holstein> i have a user in my LUG trying to get with me to "update her system".. says she cant do wifi/skype/libreoffic.. someone else in the LUG set her up with a non-lts release, and im suspicous that that is the issue
<pleia2> philipballew: want to add that to the wiki
<rww> philipballew: or just stick it in the computer i will be bringing and dd
<pleia2> ?
<rww> philipballew: but yeah
<rww> i'll probably have some too
<pleia2> nice
<philipballew> pleia2, sure
<pleia2> ok, anything else re: scale?
<eps> Just the usual request ... if any locals have, e.g., Carl's Jr. coupons to bring them
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> #topic team election
<pleia2> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-January/002356.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Ubuntu California LoCo leadership election]
<pleia2> jyo sent out the ballot a few days ago
<pleia2> if you're in the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california team and have a public email address but don't have a ballot, contact him :)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu California in Launchpad]
<eps> I don't believe I ever received a ballot, but given that there appear to be exactly three candidates for three positions, it's pretty much a foregone conclusion?
<pleia2> ..of course it's a vote of 3 people for 3 spots, but it's good for the team to get used to this process
<rww> stupid question: why are we having an election to put 3... oh, okay
<pleia2> eps: you don't have a public email address on launchpad
<philipballew> rww, because Elections are all the rage these days.
<eps> pleia2: I'm not convinced that's a bad thing.
<pleia2> eps: sure, just means we don't have a way to send you a ballot
<pleia2> if you want one, just show jyo your launchpad page and give him your address :)
<pleia2> the poll will close tomorrow
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else before we wrap up for the evening?
<holstein> sorry folks.. i didnt realize you were having a meeting when i was chattin earlier.. cheers!
<pleia2> hehe
<eps> Any Ubuntu Hours coming up?
<rww> SF next/this week, I think
<pleia2> ah yes, on wednesday
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2663-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> no debian dinner planned (did one last month, and I'm too tired this week)
<rww> pleia2: how big is box o' scale stuff?
<rww> BARTable size, or...?
<pleia2> rww: bartable
<pleia2> philipballew has a banner+tablecloth down south now, so no need to bring the ones I have here for once
<rww> will grab it wednesday then, if it'll be ready by then
<rww> if not we can figure something else out
<pleia2> sure, I'll put it together before wednesday :)
<pleia2> alright, thanks for coming everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Jan 13 03:30:14 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-01-13-03.01.moin.txt
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<eps> There's a Subway near you. ;-)
<philipballew> I have eaten at the Subway.
<philipballew> Finding cheap food in a big city can be hard sometimes.
<philipballew> not as hard as grocery shopping though sometimes.
<eps> There's a California-only Subway app for Android and iOS devices. http://www.zippyyum.com/Qrcode/DownloadApp/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Error reading title]
<eps> It's ... entertaining.
<jyo> Yes, please poke me if you want a ballot before I close the poll tomorrow.
<raevol> happy monday -_-
<philipballew> pleia2, Talked to Emma in Denver and they are gonna bring a few extra laptops for the booth.
<raevol> \o/
<philipballew> heck yeah raevol
<raevol> hehe
<jyo> Any more voters for the LoCo election? One more would push us over 35% turnout. ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-14
<jyo> Poll has been closed. Emailing results to the list now.
<pleia2> jyo: thanks, you did a great job running the election :)
<rww> lol i got elky addicted to ingress
<elky> I CAN SEE STUfF FROM MY APARTMENT
<rww> she keeps waving the phone around trying to get a gps signal so she can hack from her chair
<elky> IT IS WRONG COLOR
<rww> also she has 1/10th of the points I do
<rww> because I am 10x as cool
<raevol> https://openmw.org/2014/openmw-0-28-0-released/
<darthrobot`> Title: [OpenMW 0.28.0 Released! | OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,]
<iheartubuntu> hello hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-15
<iheartubuntu> Hello everyone.
<iheartubuntu> I thought I would put this out to the community. There is a small expo coming  up in Sunnyvale in late February hosting 10-15 startup companies (50-100 people) and they are looking for someone to speak about Ubuntu, how it works, the benefits, etc. Essentially turn new startups onto Ubuntu if they havent heard of it or used it yet. If anyone would be interested to do this please let me know and I can pass along the info
<iheartubuntu>  to you. Thanks :)
<raevol> iheartubuntu: when is the expo? SCaLE is the 21st-13rd
<iheartubuntu> good point. right now all i know is its being marked for end of FEB
<raevol> hmm
<iheartubuntu> Im sure this thing in Sunnyvale can be pushed back a week or two. They are really interested in having an Ubuntu linux person talk about the benefits.
<iheartubuntu> (in fact I think they are setting this up primarily to have people learn about Ubuntu)
<pleia2> sf ubuntu hour tonight \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-16
<raevol> salutations
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-01-17
<raevol> happy Friday!
<troyready> whoooooo
<raevol> hahaha
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-12
<nhaines> Oh wow, isn't there some kind of thing happening in like 15 minutes?
<ianorlin> yes
 * ianorlin wishes I knew had to use the bot
<nhaines> Oh, I can do that.  I think.
<ianorlin> rww do you know where the bots manual is?
<rww> yes, sec
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<darthrobot> Title: [meetingology - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> tl;dr: #startmeeting, #chair nhaines elky ianorlin, #topic rww is cool, #action nhaines to do stuff, #endmeeting
<rww> i think that's all we usually use
<nhaines> Okay, let me get some alcohol and then we'll get this meeting started.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jan 12 03:02:24 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair nhaines elky ianorlin
<darthrobot> Current chairs: elky ianorlin nhaines
<elky> hi
<nhaines> #topic Roll call
<elky> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<nhaines> Happy new year to everyone!  Who's around?
<DonkeyHotei> o/
 * nhaines raises rww's hand.
<elky> he's in a wow dungeon
<nhaines> I will pray for his escape from proprietary software.
<elky> you do that
<elky> brb, checkin gthe cat isn't trashing the kitchen
<nhaines> elky: I can save you time, because you know he is.
<nhaines> Okay, so this is the first meeting of the new year.  And with a new year, we have new LoCo leadership.
<nhaines> The results of the latest leadership election are available at http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_72c9ad18f9a9419e
<darthrobot> Title: [CIVS poll result]
<elky> spoiler: it was us
 * ianorlin knows 
<nhaines> Ubuntu California is a team of advocates, and I know the three of us are looking forward to working with all of the members to help each of us do awesome stuff this year.
<nhaines> Massive thanks to pleia2, rww, and philipballew for working so hard to keep things up and running.
<elky> nhaines: he was up on the fridge eating styrofoam packaging that we put up on the fridge to keep away from him.
<nhaines> elky: sounds like a good use of distraction.
<elky> he is well versed in the art
<nhaines> Okay, so with the preliminaries out of the way, let's look at the agenda.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda items
<nhaines> The agenda for this meeting is availble here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15January11
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15January11 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<elky> it has one agenda item on it
<nhaines> The first item on the list is Ubuntu Global Jam planning.
<elky> what do we usually do for this?
<nhaines> The vivid UGJ takes place over the weekend of February 6-8.
<nhaines> Usually we have local meetings where attendees gather together to do awesome stuff.
<nhaines> Originally it was bug triage, but documentation, development, and so on can also be great activities.
<nhaines> It looks like pleia2 is planning to do Xubuntu ISO testing at Gandi in San Francisco.
<nhaines> I have to stress that not only is this important work and easy to do, but you can learn how to do it there at UGJ and apply those same steps to your favorite flavor if that's not Xubuntu.
<nhaines> Does anyone else have any plans for an event?
<elky> not i
 * rww appears
<rww> me either, I'm hoping to go to the Xubuntu one though
<nhaines> Okay, I think it'd be a good idea to bring this up on the mailing list, and hopefully we'll get some more people thinking about this.  It's still a month away.
<nhaines> #action Somebody--probably rww--should email the list and encourage UGJ events.
<darthrobot> ACTION: Somebody--probably rww--should email the list and encourage UGJ events.
<rww> lol no
<rww> i think you misspelled "elky"
<nhaines> I feel like a leader already.
<nhaines> #topic Open business
<nhaines> That's all the agenda items.  Does anyone else have anything they want to discuss?
<rww> how's scale planning going?
<ianorlin> slowly
<nhaines> It's going pretty well.  I'm waiting on SCALE to announce the expo floor dates so I can make the schedule public and get volunteers to commit to shifts.
<nhaines> Gareth was awesome enough to fill me in privately, so we're just waiting on them now.
<ianorlin> what about for things for the booth I am planning on bringing my desktop
<nhaines> In addition to the usual awesomeness, we're working hard to get actual retail Ubuntu phones to demonstrate on the show floor.
<nhaines> ianorlin: you can sign up and list equipment right away.
<ianorlin> isn't the wiki page basicaly blank now
<nhaines> No, it's fully up to date.  You can sign up to bring equipment here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale13x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale13x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Once the embargo on the expo floor schedule is lifted, I'll send out an email to the mailing list.
<ianorlin> #action ianorlin add equipment he is bringing to list
<darthrobot> ACTION: ianorlin add equipment he is bringing to list
<nhaines> At the moment, I also have two plans to provide volunteers with shirts to wear as a booth uniform.
<nhaines> So at least one of those plans should pan out.
<nhaines> The booth's worked out pretty well, but we're going to up the level of professionalism a bit.
<elky> good idea if the phones will be there
<nhaines> I'm also working on a training video that volunteers can watch to learn more about the Ubuntu phone, so they'll be ready to answer questions from expo goers.
<nhaines> I just got the raw footage back last night, but I should have it finished by February 1st at the latest.
<nhaines> That's about it, but I'm also eager for any suggestions to improve the booth.
<DonkeyHotei> blinky lights?
<nhaines> Not sure about blinky lights.  But we might want to brainstorm a better way to showcase Ubuntu flavors.
<nhaines> Does anyone have anything else they'd like to talk about?
<ianorlin> I think my desktop could run all the flavors in vms at once
<rww> unity is terribad in a VM for me :[
<nhaines> rww: needs more guest extentions.
<rww> it has guest extensions
<ianorlin> I would be using kvm
<nhaines> Okay, so if we have a machine with Ubuntu flavors in VMs, we can dedicate that to showing off flavors.
<nhaines> Alright, I guess that's about it for SCALE for now.
<nhaines> I'll get discussion going on the mailing list soon.
<nhaines> Tuesday night I'm giving a presentation at the Los Angeles Computer Society: http://www.lacspc.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Los Angeles Computer Society | Users Helping Users]
<Gareth> nhaines: it'll be public knowledge soon enough.  Feel free to share the times.
<nhaines> Gareth: fantastic and thank you!  Didn't want to step on toes.  :)
<Gareth> No worries.
<nhaines> In that case, the SCALE booth will be open Friday from 2-6pm, Saturday from 10-6pm, and Sunday from 10-2pm.
<ianorlin> when do we get talks for for ubucon planned out?
<nhaines> So we'll have four shifts of four hours each, and we need volunteers.  The wiki will be updated after the meeting.
<nhaines> ianorlin: the LoCo isn't involved with Ubucon, but you can contact Richard Gaskin for more info.  I suspect he'll have everything announced at the same time SCALE publishes their schedule.
<ianorlin> ah ok
<nhaines> That said, I'm working with Richard to see if we can get Ubucon speakers to stop by the booth to be available for questions.
<nhaines> In the same vein, I've asked Stuart Langridge from Bad Voltage to visit the Ubuntu booth and show off his Ubuntu phone as well.
<nhaines> So we'll have some "celebrity" appearances from time to time.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, I think that's about it.  I'm talking at LACS Tuesday, and that'll be fun.  I'm going to pass out a couple Ubuntu books and a couple Ubuntu DVDs.
<nhaines> They're a Computer User Group and most haven't heard of Linux other than in passing, so I'll be talking about Free Software and the history of Linux and Ubuntu before giving a demonstration.
<nhaines> And if no one else has any other news or announcements, I think we'll call it a meeting.
<DonkeyHotei> general-purpose computer user groups still exist?
<nhaines> Indeed they do!  I need to get in touch with the North Orange County Computer Club some time.
<elky> yes
<nhaines> Maybe I'll see if I can reuse my Tuesday presentation.
<nhaines> Okay, the next meeting will be on January 25th, at 19:00 PST.
<nhaines> Thank you all for coming!  Let's all work together to make 2015 a fantastic year for the LoCo and Ubuntu!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jan 12 03:32:00 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-01-12-03.02.moin.txt
<nhaines> Well, that was easy.
<nhaines> I assume all the things that happen after the meeting just just automatic now?
<elky> i believe so
<nhaines> Then we're all set.
<MarkDude> Yay, Scale
<nhaines> Oh cool: http://www.lacspc.org/Various/Flyer.pdf
<darthrobot> Content type: [application/pdf] Size: [330101]
<nhaines> Oh hey, Gareth, the Los Angeles Computer Society is a computer club that isn't familiar with Linux but is very intrigued.  The leadership board was very interested in the idea of SCALE.  I'm going to push it hard at my next talk.
<nhaines> Is there any chance they could get a discount code to use?  I have no idea what the procedure is for that.
<Gareth> nhaines: awesome.
<Gareth> nhaines: of course.
<nhaines> Gareth: Awesome.  I think it'd get them really excited about Linux.  And it's probably the nicest introduction you can get.
<nhaines> As far as general levels of excitement and friendliness.
<MarkDude> Good stuff :)
<Gareth> nhaines: one sec.  let me get the code for you.
<nhaines> Gareth: thanks!  I'll be able to send it to the board tonight, and I'll see if I can shove it into my presentation slides.  ;)
<Gareth> nhaines: LACS - 50% off.
<nhaines> Gareth: excellent!  I'll get that to them right away.  Thanks so much.  :)
<Gareth> No worries.
<pleia2> sorry for missing the meeting, I broke my hermitude this week and brought a flu home, that'll teach me ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: the Big Blue Room is not to be taken lightly!  ;)
<pleia2> dangerous place
 * pleia2 back2bed
<nhaines> pleia2: hope you feel better soon.  :)
 * ianorlin hopes pleia2 feels better
<DonkeyHotei> MJ better get a flu shot so that someone can make the chicken soup
<ianorlin> set the next meeting in topic
<ianorlin> should probably be doen
<DonkeyHotei> don't you have ops now?
<nhaines> I will do any outstanding post-meeting stuff on Wednesday.  But it's crunch time for a few things right now.
<rww> DonkeyHotei: nope. the channel ops list is me, Philip, Lyz, Grant, and Nathan.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: January 25th at 7:00pm PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<rww> and as for the rest of it,
<rww> !itsawiki
<darthrobot> rww: Error: "itsawiki" is not a valid command.
<Eureka> Factoid itsawiki not found
<rww> hrm, i swear that was a thing
<rww> Eureka: wiki
<Eureka> rww: Error: 'http://localhost/CaliforniaWiki.rss' is not a valid url.
<Eureka> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<darthrobot> [R: wiki.ubuntu.com] Title: [Home - Ubuntu Wiki]
<darthrobot> Title: [CommunityHelpWiki - Community Help Wiki]
<rww> fine :(
<DonkeyHotei> fail
<rww> apparently i should not have assumed we have a working factoid bot like we used to :)
<rww> (and hey, I did get the trigger right the first time. oh well)
<DonkeyHotei> welp the bot is still here
<rww> that would seem to be obvious, yes
<nhaines> Do I have to be in the offtopic channel now that I'm a leader?
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2015-01-12 12:12:20 AM PST] * Users on #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic: philipballew DonkeyHotei Chaser @pleia2 elky grantbow
<rww> no, the more people in there the more likely someone will actually talk and break the silence
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-13
<nhaines> So here's LibreOffice running on the Ubuntu phone: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Dt9OzKmQUgI/VLO5N9G9j3I/AAAAAAAAI_w/E1rfHax3xCs/w546-h863-no/2015%2B-%2B1
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [151757]
<DonkeyHotei> why would anyone want libreoffice on a phone?
<nhaines> Why wouldn't they?
<ianorlin> is there a GUI frontend to sftp on the phone so you could like take pictures with the phone an upload them to a vps that way
<ianorlin> cause I am not sure that would be pleasant in terminal
<ianorlin> and then upload them to a vps use lazygal to make gallery
<nhaines> There is no GUI frontend that SFTPs to the phone, pulls the photo, SSHes into a VPS and then runs lazygal, no.
<ianorlin> alhtough might just use the terminal for that
<nhaines> If you plug an Ubuntu phone into a Windows or Linux computer, the files are available via MTP.
<ianorlin> which you could then send over SFTP to your server
<nhaines> Yup.
<nhaines> Which I do with nautilus anyway.
<ianorlin> MTP works in pcmanfm as well so it could work even on really old hardware
<ianorlin> although something I don't test much without a smartphone
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
<Gareth> nhaines: nm.  I retract my ping.
<nhaines> Too late!
<nhaines> I have been summoned!
<Gareth> nhaines: got a second for a PM?
<nhaines> Sure!
 * nhaines is is always PMable without asking.  Availability is optional.  :P
<blitz_> ok migration to postgres is a success
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-14
<Gareth> w 24
<Gareth> erm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-15
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour \o/
<nhaines> \o/
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley - coming up this evening - 7:30p-8:30p @ Au Coquelet, 2000 University Ave. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2684-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
 * pleia2 shares on team twitter
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-16
<MichaelPaoli> pleia2 And thanks for the share.  :-)
<jose> Gareth: still around?
<nhaines> jose: he is everywhere.  He is legion.
<jose> lol
<jose> s/he/Resistance/
<jose> nhaines: have you seen those BEAUTIFUL challenge coins?
<nhaines> jose: I have!
<jose> already bought each one of the coins
<nhaines> What most impressed me was how close the design artwork and final artwork were.
<jose> yeah, the guys @ LogoTags definitely do an awesome job
<jose> from now on I'm recommending LogoTags for patches/coins/all the stuff they produce. cheap, reliable, and most of all the people are very very nice!
<nhaines> That's really important.
<nhaines> And super smart, if you find small fanatical communities like the Ingress community.  :D
<jose> hehe
<jose> I believe most 'custom' patches are LogoTags made
<jose> Essex ones at least, are made with them
<Gareth> jose: here now.
<jose> Gareth: mind a PM?
<Gareth> jose: not at all.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-17
<jyo> Anyone know any Canonical netengs I could ping?
<pleia2> they have netengses? :)
<pleia2> closest you'll probably find is the sysadmins in #canonical-sysadmin, depending on what you need
<jyo> Well, someone broke v6 in the last week. Can't traceroute from HE/Telia. :(
<jyo> Thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> ah, submit a ticket with details to rt@ubuntu.com
<jyo> rt?
<pleia2> then follow up in that channel with the ticket numbers
<pleia2> it's an instance of request tracker
<pleia2> they need tickets to work on things o_o
<pleia2> also, may not have much luck until Monday, they're european largely weekday-facing
<jyo> Ah. Cool. Will poke next week then. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-01-18
<philipballew> At the Linux Users Group in Tijuana currently.
<philipballew> 10 people here currently.
<DonkeyHotei> philipballew: any mexican loco presence?
<DonkeyHotei> *LoCo
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, I am the Mexican Loco presence here.
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, that being said I do not call it a loco here also.
<philipballew> I do not use that word here when talking about the ubuntu community
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, that being said, most all of the Mexico loco stuff is in Mexico City.
<philipballew> But there is going to be an ubuntu conference there this summer.
<philipballew> http://ubuntumexico.org/node/4962
<darthrobot> Title: [Conferencia Ubuntu México | Ubuntu México]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-18
<Roguehorse> baught a new battery for my ThinkPad from Amazon and it's a dud =(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-19
<pleia2> nhaines: doing packing tonight, is there anything from the list you need me to bring?
<pleia2> nhaines: orange duct tape? the little bungees for holding up banners? scissors?
<pleia2> well, I added the things I know I'm bringing anyway
 * pleia2 puts them in suitcase
<nhaines> pleia2: it all helps!
<pleia2> haha, ok, I'll toss some could-be-usefuls in my suitcase ;)
<nhaines> Yay!
<pleia2> jose: over here!
<jose> better :P
<pleia2> jose: also clearing out the last of my Ubuntu Unleashed and Practical Guide to Ubuntu copies ;)
<pleia2> they sent me like 16!
<pleia2> each!
<jose> they only gave me 3 copies of the Ubuntu book
<pleia2> I had them add "send me a metric ton" in my contract
<pleia2> or thereabouts ;)
<jose> hehe
<jose> I'm really looking forward to working on that this year
<jose> anyways, found the book, I'll be bringing that one
<pleia2> ok
<jose> and if you remember anything you may want from here, just lmk
<pleia2> have cut back on desserts, so alfajores are off my menu
<nhaines> How about delicious barbecued Brasilian meats?
<jose> aren't we having those in Pasadena?
<nhaines> Yes, so get ready.
<pleia2> moderation++
<pleia2> but really just working on cutting back the sugar for now
<nhaines> pleia2: everything in moderation, but including moderation.
<pleia2> haha
<jose> I'm gonna have to live on monster this week. my sleep schedule has gone crazy the past couple weeks
<pleia2> I used to be all "oh, it's just when I travel" but that has become a problem ;)
<jose> I've been going to sleep at 3pm and waking up at 9pm, not sleeping at night
<pleia2> I come home from scale on sunday night, off to melbourne on wednesday
<nhaines> pleia2: I hear it only takes 3 days to get there now.
<jose> I'll be returning home on Tuesday, and flying to Europe on Saturday :D
<pleia2> nhaines: yes, but -25 minutes to get home (leave at 11:25AM on Saturday, get home at 11AM on Saturday)
<pleia2> ok, just pulled a copy of the official ubuntu book out of my stash
<pleia2> jose: I'll add yours to the wiki too when I update it
<jose> pleia2: awesome, thanks!
<pleia2> ok https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x#Stuff_We_Need is all updated with everything I just stuffed in my suitcase
<nhaines> +1
<nhaines> Also RIP in peace my inbox.
<pleia2> lol
<jose> I guess I should stop procrastinating and start packing now
<nhaines> jose: me too.  x_x
<pleia2> plenty of time tomorrow
<pleia2> (for me)
<nhaines> I still have laundry to do.  (cue insanity wolf cub image macro.)
<pleia2> heh, I finished that today
<nhaines> I was going to but I forgot.
<jose> I have to check-in in an hour and I want a good seat, so I gotta stay up still
<pleia2> safe travels if we don't chat before your flight tomorrow evening :)
<jose> thanks!
<jose> I'm more and more tempted to buy in-flight wifi each day
<pleia2> gogo? cheaper on the ground ;)
<pleia2> I always keep one in my account, but I can typically expense it
<jose> United doesn't take gogo anymore, they use their own system
<jose> apparently they have introduced pay per time, so you can buy 30m, 1h, and so on
<jose> I'll have to check tomorrow
<pleia2> ah, yeah
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-20
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<ianorlin> hi The_Letter_M
<The_Letter_M> How is everyone in California today?
<ianorlin> ok I looked at scale stuff and did not sleep that much partly due to exictiment
<The_Letter_M> Scale stuff?
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/14x
<pleia2> happening this week, biggest event of the year for the team ;)
<pleia2> the UbuCon Summit is Thurs-Friday there http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-summit-us/
<pleia2> should be a lot of fun
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<Adran> wooo
<Adran> two more people signed up for attending through our group. :o
<ianorlin> although can't really go to the meet and greet :( but can go other 4 days
<ianorlin> not that driving that far to a bar is something I would be comfortable with
<The_Letter_M> Sounds like fun
<ianorlin> it is, I look forward to it more than christmas
<mariano_> I've never been to any of these Linux summits before but every time I see people at these talks I see everyone with a laptop. Should I be bringing a laptop or will it just get in the way?
 * pleia2 does not tend to use her laptop during talks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-21
<pleia2> I think I should have taken a nap today
<pleia2> anyway, off to meet some people for dinner, will see some of you at the pre-ubucon event that I will arrive fashionably late for
<linux-neophyte> Yea, will be there
<linux-neophyte> I think. I have some serious alergies so I'm still debating on going or not.
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks so much for sending the email to the mailing list tonight!  You're incredible!
<linuxuser9000> Yesss found the channel
<MarkDude> linuxuser9000, its fun to find I think the old Ubuntu-california does still work tho
<linuxuser9000> Oh. I'd love to know what the current IRC channel(s) are/is
<linuxuser9000> I forgot to jot it down during the keynote
<MarkDude> Hmmm, they killed redirect * Cannot join #Ubuntu-california (Channel is invite only)
<linuxuser9000> Aw.
<MarkDude>  /join #scale
<linuxuser9000> Thanks!
<linuxuser9000> I'm going to do that now.
<MarkDude> Rock on, and enjoy it
 * MarkDude is not there, but loves that event\
<linuxuser9000> OoOo
<linuxuser9000> It's my first SCALE
<linuxuser9000> I want to find out how I can get into the community. I use linux on all my computers, so I think it's about time I learn how to contribute
<linuxuser9000> You're missing out, mark shuttleberg was here
<linuxuser9000> He's a pretty cool speaker
<rww> MarkDude: no they didn't. that's the message you get if you try to join a channel that forwards to a channel you're already in
<rww> one of freenode's more confusing idiosyncracies
<MarkDude> Lol
<MarkDude> Hella makes sense- because I thought it worked on a hella old install I used recently like 8.01
<MarkDude> Mark S you say? We go way back. Have a pic of me wearing Beefy Miracle shirt with him
<rww> are you doing SCaLE this year?
<MarkDude> Mark S and his abillity to inspire new users should not be downplayed, that metric is hard to measure, but without a doubt. Its real
<MarkDude> Nope, family stuff. Grandma fell recently. Work stuff, working on stealth project
<rww> yeah, me either. work stuff too
<rww> start of the semester is not a great time for me to take vacation lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-22
<nchambers> \o/ I'm at ubucon
<The_Letter_M> Cool
<Adran> hey um
<Adran> rww: woooweeweweweweoweoweoweowew
<Adran> nhaines: nchambers: where are you guys
<Adran> I am bored and loitering in front of the Ubuntu booth
<nchambers> Adran, where is it?
<nchambers> I just walked into the postgres room
<Adran> in the exhibit hall
<Adran> ballroom e
<nchambers> ty
<Adran> dang
<Adran> disconected
<nchambers> Adran, I must have missed you
<nchambers> did you leave?
<Adran> nope.
<nchambers> shit... did you see the guy in the stylish purple gengar beanie
<nchambers> perhaps talking to the lady behind the desk?
<Adran> no
<Adran> wasn't paying attention
<nchambers> you had one jon
<nchambers> a job too
<Adran> i have not left the ubuntu booth area
<nchambers> who am I looking for?
<Adran> i don't know
<Adran> who are you looking for
 * nchambers shrugs
<Adran> do you have a hat still?
<Adran> i see all but nothing
<nchambers> yeah. I walked around the corner. let me come back
<Adran> i'm still  looking.
<Adran> do you have a laptop?
<nchambers> indeed
<Adran> you wandered away from view
<nchambers> god damn it
<nchambers> what do you look like?
<nchambers> \o/ Time for floss reflections
<nchambers> o/
<MarkDude> reminded me of Stuart Smalley and Daily Affirmations
<MarkDude> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/daily-affirmation/n10452
<The_Letter_M> Hello from Dallas
<nchambers> morning everyone
<nhandler> Great running into you Adran :)
<nchambers> I tried to find him yesterday but I think we both gave up
<rww> it's pretty easy to find Adran. hop on the conference wifi, join a k-line channel, and listen for the frustrated screaming
<nchambers> hehe
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-23
<MrBIOS> good evening
 * MrBIOS waves at ianorlin, if you’re still around
<MrBIOS> and/or not inebriated
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-01-24
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3pm @ Bobby G's: http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-01-21
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the tweet thing!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> did fb and G+ too
<nhaines> I'm not sure why I didn't think about G+!
<nhaines> I'm thinking of ordering Ubuntu Icons shirts for booth volunteers this year: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1007
<darthrobot`> Title: [Canonical Store]
<pleia2> I have no ideas for talks \o/
<pleia2> but day 1 overlaps with the open infra event I'm running anyway
<nhaines> Ubuntu vs. Arch, and why nano trumps vi.
<pleia2> good grief
<pleia2> types of penguins and how to identify them
<pleia2> much more my speed right now ;)
<nhaines> "When the Gentoo penguin actually *isn't* the fastest!"
<pleia2> I could use someone else helping with moderation of the mailing list
<pleia2> nhaines: just let an email through of yours from wrong-address a couple days ago
<pleia2> but the queue had piled up a bit while I've been down under
<nhaines> pleia2: it's okay.  I meant to repost with my Ubuntu address instead of the personal one I used on accident.  But timing's good because SCALE put up "UbuCon SCALE pass"es without telling us, and promo codes weren't working until about 7 hours ago.
<pleia2> hah :)
<nhaines> Someone noticed and mentioned it to me, and SCALE had it fixed 20 minutes later.  :)
<pleia2> ah yes, I like the Icons t-shirt (airport lounge wifi was having a hard time with the page, finally loaded at some point!)
<nhaines> Yay!  \o/
<nhaines> I like the yakkety shirt but we'll probably give those out at UbuCon, maybe.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: so, fine or medium point fountain pens?
<nhaines> Fine!
<nhaines> I write tiny and ink feathers!
<pleia2> I've been using a fine point one as I learn how to write with it
<pleia2> but just ordered some medium disposable ones, because they have pink ink
<nhaines> <3
<nhaines> I'm almost out of ink... running low.  I might just order some Lamy blue ink, because then I can reuse the ink bottle.  Not that my crystal cut inkwell isn't cute!  (But it's also not airtight.)
<pleia2> I just got a 10(!) pack of ink for my pen, I left it sitting point down for a year and... it didn't like that
<pleia2> while I was in tasmania I bought a pen case made of tasmanian wood so my collection can sit horizontally :)
<nhaines> I'm very happy with the Private Reserve, but the bottle are tall.  But on the other hand, I've been refilling the piston converter and not drawing the ink up through the nib, so that didn't help.
<pleia2> I can't be trusted with a bottle
<nhaines> Ooh.  :)  Well, if it's metal or plastic, just take the nib off the feeder and throw it in some clean, cold water for a night or two, then it'll be good as new.
<pleia2> yeah, I did the water thing, but all the ink had leaked out ;)
<pleia2> into the cap, which I noticed after getting ink all over my hands \o/
<nhaines> Ha, I took a bottle when I picked up my friends from the airport (back from NZ, not AU!) and babysat the weekend and a couple school days, and grabbed a box with an ink bottle so I could keep track of my time when I worked while he was at school.
<pleia2> it didn't just pour out, it slowly leaked as I fiddled with it
<pleia2> I'm in NZ right now
<nhaines> Monday came around and I opened up the box and pulled out an empty bottle!  Grabbed the old box!
<pleia2> (layover)
<pleia2> haha, oops
<nhaines> So I just had to use the very pleasant gel ink pen I keep in my bag for when I'm camping in case I need to write.  Was still mad though.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> alright, I should start making my way to the next plane
<nhaines> On the bright side (for him), though, Alexander was spared an hour of handwriting practice.  (Seriously, we have to work on his handwriting.  He draws everything from the baseline.)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> Have a great flight!  It's probably only 46 hours to the West Coast!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I should land around 11AM ;)
<pleia2> hopefully it's still there
<nhaines> We're digging the trenches as you speak.
<nhaines> Maybe the landing of the plane can knock us free.  ;)
<nhaines> Fly safe.  :)
<pleia2> <3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-01-15
<nhaines> Meeting in 10 minutes!
<nhaines> Alrighty, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jan 15 03:01:01 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for January 14th, 2018.  Happy new year, everyone!  :D
<nhaines> Today's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18January14
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18January14 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Within the next day, the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will begin!
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> This contest is where we'll get submissions for alternate wallpapers and example music and video files for the next Ubuntu release.
<nhaines> We include new wallpapers every cycle, but because it's an LTS release, it's time to refresh the example video and music file as well!
<nhaines> Photos will go on Flickr and we'll use the Ubuntu Community Hub for music and video this time around.
<nhaines> More details will be available at the wiki page and at https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop later, plus an email and blog post will go out.  You'll see it come across the Ubuntu California mailing list.
<darthrobot> Title: [Desktop - Ubuntu Community Hub]
<nhaines> The contest will last until March 15th, so that's plenty of time for artistry.  :D
<nhaines> In other news, SCALE 16x is fast approaching, and will take place from March 8th through 11th.  We're hosting UbuCon at SCALE as well as an Ubuntu booth.  The call for volunteers will start very soon (also watch the mailing list) but it's time to start thinking about your schedules!
<nhaines> SCALE is a great way to get experience running a booth, even if you haven't done so before.  This is Ubuntu and Ubuntu California's 11th year at SCALE, so we'll teach you everything you need to know.
<nhaines> And if you have an Ubuntu-related talk for UbuCon, we might still have a slot or two open for our Thursday and Friday schedule.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> The first security updates for the Spectre and Meltdown CPU vulnerabilities landed last week, and more will land Tuesday.  This is a serious vulnerability affecting all Intel processors from the past 15 years, several AMD processors, and some graphics cards.
<nhaines> So it's very important to install any available security updates from the Ubuntu repositories and reboot the system.
<nhaines> More information is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<darthrobot> Title: [SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Now's the time to keep an eye on security updates, because the vulnerabilities are extremely complex, so updates are being handled bit by bit.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> Every two years, Local Community teams go through a re-verification process to make sure they're still active and healthy.  Due to the change in leadership timeframes last year, we're overdue, and the time is now.
<Geom> Sorry I was a little late.
<nhaines> Geom: glad you could make it.  :)
<nhaines> Reverification is pretty simple, and pleia2 and I will be working on it over the next couple of weeks.
<nhaines> The process is documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<darthrobot> Title: [LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> That's pretty much everything going on for the next couple of months so far.  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS should be a very nice polish of Ubuntu 17.10, so there should be a lot of excitement at our booth during SCALE.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> oh, hello! yes I'll start working on that soon
<nhaines> pleia2: yay! \o/
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we wrap the meeting up?
<Geom> Can you get me updated on SCaLE?  I guess I missed it already  :-(
<pleia2> ah yes, that was right before you joined
<nhaines> Geom: I'll go over it after the meeting and there'll be logs.  :)
<Geom> OK
<nhaines> Alrighty, I think that just about wraps it up.
<nhaines> We have a couple busy months ahead, and I hope that we can keep some of that momentum going throughout the year.  :)
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> I'll see everyone here again in two weeks; our next meeting is January 28th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jan 15 03:17:10 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-01-15-03.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> In other news, SCALE 16x is fast approaching, and will take place from March 8th through 11th.  We're hosting UbuCon at SCALE as well as an Ubuntu booth.  The call for volunteers will start very soon (also watch the mailing list) but it's time to start thinking about your schedules!
<nhaines> SCALE is a great way to get experience running a booth, even if you haven't done so before.  This is Ubuntu and Ubuntu California's 11th year at SCALE, so we'll teach you everything you need to know.
<nhaines> And if you have an Ubuntu-related talk for UbuCon, we might still have a slot or two open for our Thursday and Friday schedule.
<nhaines> Geom: relevant SCALE information from the meeting: ^^
<pleia2> nhaines: I'll get you the abstract and start work on reverification wiki tomorrow, this weekend is going by much too quickly ;)
<pleia2> "3 day weekend, I have PLENTY of time! er..."
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, January 28th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> pleia2: are you me?  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> in my defense, I just bought a house and am flying to Sydney for linux.conf.au on Wednesday, so I've got a lot on my plate ;)
<DonkeyHotei> you bought a house in australia?
<Geom> Thank you for that, brief.
<Geom> Any schedule yet?
<nhaines> Same schedule as always, 2pm to 6pm Friday, 10 to 6 Saturday, 10 to 2 Sunday.
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: hah, no :)
<pleia2> in Castro Valley, right near the BART station
<nhaines> The big question mark is whether or not I'll be around on Friday or not.  But we won't know that until a couple weeks away, so there will be contingency plans.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: does it have a Bat-pole down to the terminal in the basement?
<Geom> OK, but what about who is doing what, etc.  Tables, chairs, banners, ......
<pleia2> nhaines: basement? it's california ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah, but the basement can be the BART station.  ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> nah, but it is just a couple blocks away
<Geom> The new house has a basement?
<nhaines> Geom: That'll go up this week.
<Geom> nhaines:  Ok
<pleia2> Geom: no, but it is a very unusual house, it used to be one story, the previous owner wanted more space, so he jacked it up and added a first floor
<Geom> pleia2:  Wow, I saw the facebook about the new house, but that is unusual to jack the house UP to add a floor below!
<pleia2> indeed!
<Geom> pleia2:  why?
<Geom> reason?
<pleia2> the first floor couldn't handle one on top, so it was full demo or raise it up
<Geom> pleia2:  Wow, I am trying to get my head around how that would be done...
<pleia2> I would love to stumble upon photos of it being done, but so far all I have is the paperwork (which is extensive)
<nhaines> They completely rebuilt the basement and foundation at the Griffith Observatory a couple years ago.
<pleia2> nhaines: and there ARE pictuers of tha!
<pleia2> t
<pleia2> videos too, time lapse :)
<pleia2> Geom: so it made the whole place a little weird, since the second floor pretty much kept the original layout and it's a full house itself, just added a 3.5 car garage, huge living room, den and full bath downstairs
<pleia2> 2900 sq feet, the place is huge
<Geom> pleia2:  Wow, what are you going to do with it?
<pleia2> Geom: the plan is to create more humans to fill it up ;)
<pleia2> but in the meantime, I'll finally have an enclosed office where I can put all my books and toys (oh, and work)
<Geom> pleia2:  I see.  Well I will pray for the two of you then.
<pleia2> thanks, we'll need it ;)
<Geom> pleia2:  I was sorry I never got to talk to him at the last SCaLE.
<pleia2> I don't think he's coming down this year :\
<Geom> pleia2:  I am sure he is busy.
<pleia2> yeah
<Geom> nhaines:  Changing subject... I thought Griffith was plagued by light pollution, especially for the milkey way galex.
<nhaines> Hmm, technically, anything nearby is in the Milky Way.  :)  So I guess the brighter stuff is still okay.
<nhaines> But yeah, it's bad now.  But when it was built, it wasn't.
<nhaines> I don't know what they observe there now, but it's a fantastic planetarium.
<Geom> Yes, I know.  We used to go out to the desert to see the stars.
<Geom> Yes, it is a fantastic planetarium
<nhaines> I forget now if it was there or Palomar that they discovered that other galaxies were actually galaxies and not just nebulae.
<nhaines> I went out to Afton Canyon Campground, about 30 miles past Barstow on the 15.  Halfway between here and Vegas, just enough to have the least amount of light pollution around.
<nhaines> When I got up after the moon at set, I walked around and got to see my shadow on the ground that was cast by the Milky Way.
<Geom> That is good.
<Geom> nhaines:  Haven't talked to you in awhile.  Could I get a call?
<Geom> Or call you?
<nhaines> Geom: absolutely!  I've been thinking about you lately.  :)
<nhaines> You can call me any time.
<Geom> nhaines:  same here.
<Geom> I'll call in a couple minutes.
<Geom> pleia2:  Hope to catch up with you.  Love your posts on facebook.
<pleia2> o/
<Geom> pleia2:  At least I know what to pray for both of you.  Still grateful for you hosting be at that security conference.  What a blessing that was.
<Geom> pleia2:  chat again soon.
<Geom> nhaines:  calling....
<nhaines> Geom: operators are standing by...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-01-16
<pleia2> got logged out of the wiki, now wait 100 years through many attempts to get back in D: D:
<nhaines> D:
<nhaines> pleia2: I remembered that I should probably fix the LP group admin permissions.
<pleia2> yeah sure, lmk when you want me to fiddle the bits
<nhaines> Whenever.  I don't feel like there's any real urgency, per se.
<nhaines> pleia2: great start, thanks!
<nhaines> It's always moving from a standstill that's the hardest part.  -_-
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> pleia2: got your talk abstract, too, thanks for that!  Should be all I need for now, so feel free to focus on travel anxieties.  :)
<pleia2> great :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-18
<ryanjyoder[m]> Are people here going to Scale x18? I just signed up, but i've never been. :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-01-19
<pleia2> ryanjyoder[m]: I'll be there :)
<pleia2> it's one of my favorite conferences
